# Elsa Peretti Bone Cuff Decision/Discussion Thread



## darkangel07760

Tax return season is coming up, and while I have no idea how much I will be getting back, I would like to hope that I would get enough back to get myself something nice.  
I have always admired the bone cuff from afar, but never thought about purchasing it myself due to the iconic boldness of it.  However, I think that I have come to a point in my life where I could pull this off with enough panache to make it worth my while to actually buy.
I tried on a few pieces at my local Tiffany's, and there wasn't much to choose from, due to my shop being one of the newer/smaller shops out there.  This upcoming weekend, I will be in San Frnacisco, so hopefully they will have a more complete collection for me to try on.
So from what I have gathered, there are different makes/models of the bone cuff; small, medium, and large.  The large is STUNNING.  I tried on a medium and a small, and I liked the smallest-width bone cuff the best.  I plan on making this a piece that I will wear on a day-to-day basis, not a once-in-awhile piece.  
I also noted that it comes in ruthenium, sterling silver, carbon (?), and of course gold, but I doubt I will be able to afford the gold anyhow.  
So here is what I ask of my fellow tpf'ers...
Modeling pics would be great!  I would like to see this on real people, not fashion magazines.  It would give me a much better perspective, I would think.  
I would also love feedback about the sizes.  That was quite confusing to me.  I understand that there is small, medium, and large in terms of the width of the cuff, but what about the actual fit?  The SA told me that there was no sizing... How can that be?  One size cannot fit all.  And sure enough, I was trying on the ruthenium and the silver, and there were size differences!  I need clarification on that.
And lastly, what metal?  I was told by someone with a ruthenium ring that it looks lovley, but wears badly.  I didn't get details on that... Does anyone have any ruthenium pieces?  I do plan on wearing this alot, I understand that it will get a worn patina, and that is fine.  I just don't want ugly garish scratches...
Anyways, that is all for now, I would love any feedback/advice/photos that anyone on here has!


----------



## tbbbjb

I *love* this in gold!  Isn't this something Jackie O wore?  Very classic indeed!


----------



## darkangel07760

tbbbjb said:


> I *love* this in gold!  Isn't this something Jackie O wore?  Very classic indeed!



I think so, yes!


----------



## darkangel07760

For reference, here is what I could find on the Tiffany website:

The small bone cuff in sterling silver:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bone+&search=1

The medium bone cuff:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bone+&search=1

The large bone cuff (they also have this in small and medium), in carbon:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...s+1-p+3-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bone&search=1

I did see a ruthenium one, but now it doesn't seem to be on here.  
Anyways, these are the cuffs I am looking at.


----------



## alf13

I have the medium-sized ruthenium cuff. I'll try to take a pic for you tomorrow. I love this cuff. It instantly turns jeans and an old t-shirt into an ensemble with no effort at all. I've had mine for about a year and a half, and it's held up amazingly well. I highly recommend it.

While it doesn't come in different wrist measurements, it is possible to size it to fit your wrist. After the cuff is warmed from your body temperature, you can tighten it by squeezing it together.


----------



## alf13

This is the pic that sold me on the ruthenium cuff. I apologize to the original poster of the photo; I had saved this pic quite a while back and no longer remember the poster's name.


----------



## Piggies

I love (LOVE!!!) this piece in small in sterling silver, but sadly it doesn't fit my small wrist. I've tried it on in store a few times hoping that it'd start to look right in my eyes, but it's just too loose (even after squeezing it smaller). Even my sales associate said, "You know I'd love to sell you one, but it just doesn't fit you..."
My wrist is 14.5cm and bony, by the way. Still love it on others though.


----------



## darkangel07760

alf13 said:


> This is the pic that sold me on the ruthenium cuff. I apologize to the original poster of the photo; I had saved this pic quite a while back and no longer remember the poster's name.



Wow that looks awesome! I cant wait to see your modelong pics as well, thank you so much.


----------



## darkangel07760

Piggies said:


> I love (LOVE!!!) this piece in small in sterling silver, but sadly it doesn't fit my small wrist. I've tried it on in store a few times hoping that it'd start to look right in my eyes, but it's just too loose (even after squeezing it smaller). Even my sales associate said, "You know I'd love to sell you one, but it just doesn't fit you..."
> My wrist is 14.5cm and bony, by the way. Still love it on others though.



I can just fit it. My right wrist is smaller, and it is 6 1/4" and they did have a ruthenium cuff that my SO liked better than the sterling silver.


----------



## faintlymacabre

alf13 said:


> This is the pic that sold me on the ruthenium cuff. I apologize to the original poster of the photo; I had saved this pic quite a while back and no longer remember the poster's name.



This is my pic!

I have a 15cm wrist, and the cuff was BIG on me.  I had to buy blind, as there were no Tiffany stores in my city at that time.  This is what it looked like before I squeezed it shut a little bit more...  Quite wobbly!







After squeezing, it fit better and didn't slide down my arm and off the wristbone anymore, but keep in mind that it will change the size of the opening.  It's a bit of a struggle to put on now, but it looks good.  This is what the opening looks like now.  Pretty small!






The Ruthenium finish is really nice though, IMO.  I like that it's less "bright" than silver.  Here's a less crappy non-phone pic for you.


----------



## darkangel07760

faintlymacabre said:


> This is my pic!
> 
> I have a 15cm wrist, and the cuff was BIG on me.  I had to buy blind, as there were no Tiffany stores in my city at that time.  This is what it looked like before I squeezed it shut a little bit more...  Quite wobbly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After squeezing, it fit better and didn't slide down my arm and off the wristbone anymore, but keep in mind that it will change the size of the opening.  It's a bit of a struggle to put on now, but it looks good.  This is what the opening looks like now.  Pretty small!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ruthenium finish is really nice though, IMO.  I like that it's less "bright" than silver.  Here's a less crappy non-phone pic for you.



Thank you for the pics!!! 
I really like the ruthenium. It will be a tough decision between ruthenium and sterling silver.


----------



## skyqueen

I bought the ex-large cuff in sterling. A little bit different but you have to have a long thin arm especially between the wrist and elbow. 
My wrists are small so I did have to tweak/bend a bit to fit. Easy to do.
I'm 5'10 for reference.


----------



## darkangel07760

skyqueen said:


> I bought the ex-large cuff in sterling. A little bit different but you have to have a long thin arm especially between the wrist and elbow.
> My wrists are small so I did have to tweak/bend a bit to fit. Easy to do.
> I'm 5'10 for reference.



omg i love it .  they no longer have that one available online!  They only have it available in carbon.  
thank you so much for sharing this with me.  I *think* my arm is slender enough... depending upon my tax return, I might even get this one!!!


----------



## charliefarlie

Faintly and Skyqueen, these look stunning on you! Sadly I was not blessed with long thin arms so can only admire on others 

Darkangel, whatever you get, please post pics!


----------



## darkangel07760

charliefarlie said:


> Faintly and Skyqueen, these look stunning on you! Sadly I was not blessed with long thin arms so can only admire on others
> 
> Darkangel, whatever you get, please post pics!



I definitely will!  Sadly, it all hinges upon my tax return and if the tax return fairies smile upon me.  
If they do, then I shall own a shiny bold cuff!


----------



## neenabengal

I love this design and would love to own one too but sadly I dont have enough arms!  I wear my LOVE on my right and my watch on my left and feel that the cuff should be worn alone for impact (and also because I would be scared of it bashing my bracelet or watch). 

Darkangel, which arm would you wear it on and would you wear it with other bracelets or a watch?  I seem to recall you have/ had a love bracelet?

Its a lovely piece and cant wait to see pics if you get it!


----------



## faintlymacabre

charliefarlie said:


> Faintly and Skyqueen, these look stunning on you! Sadly I was not blessed with long thin arms so can only admire on others



LOL.  I am a 5'2" shrimp and definitely do not have beautiful long arms like Skyqueen!


----------



## jaceNYC

HI

I recvd the silver bone cuff over 10yrs ago & i can say that it is by far my most treasured piece..sorry i havent taken a photo...not wearing it today. I dont recall it having a size but i imagine the reason you dont need it sized is because it opens/closes to fit with a pull/push of your hand making it a perfect fit every time 

i have a VERY small wrist & it looks GREAT! like others have said, it pulls the most mundane outfit into the chic stratosphere & most often ppl become fixated on it once you walk in a room lol

so in short... DO IT! itll be your best purchase & a great gift to pass down to a loved one...you can even lend it to nieces, cousins as something borrowed (depending on how modern they are) for their wedding

good luck!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Darkangel, will you wear it with your Love?


----------



## darkangel07760

neenabengal said:


> I love this design and would love to own one too but sadly I dont have enough arms!  I wear my LOVE on my right and my watch on my left and feel that the cuff should be worn alone for impact (and also because I would be scared of it bashing my bracelet or watch).
> 
> Darkangel, which arm would you wear it on and would you wear it with other bracelets or a watch?  I seem to recall you have/ had a love bracelet?
> 
> Its a lovely piece and cant wait to see pics if you get it!



I am not a watch kind of gal, so I think I will be able to pull this off.  I agree, I think the cuff should be worn alone for impact.  I will most likely wear it on my right, since my Love is on my left!  



jaceNYC said:


> HI
> 
> I recvd the silver bone cuff over 10yrs ago & i can say that it is by far my most treasured piece..sorry i havent taken a photo...not wearing it today. I dont recall it having a size but i imagine the reason you dont need it sized is because it opens/closes to fit with a pull/push of your hand making it a perfect fit every time
> 
> i have a VERY small wrist & it looks GREAT! like others have said, it pulls the most mundane outfit into the chic stratosphere & most often ppl become fixated on it once you walk in a room lol
> 
> so in short... DO IT! itll be your best purchase & a great gift to pass down to a loved one...you can even lend it to nieces, cousins as something borrowed (depending on how modern they are) for their wedding
> 
> good luck!



Thanks for the green light!  It is pretty awesome.  Please post a pic if you think of it next time you are wearing it, I would love to see it!



lanasyogamama said:


> Darkangel, will you wear it with your Love?



I think I am going to wear it on my right wrist, I don't think it would go well with my love, because when I tried the few they had at my local Tiffany's, it seems to take up alot of space, and it fits very closely to the edge where the wrist meets the hand.  I feel it would look best on its own, which means I will be wearing it on my right.


----------



## POODLGRL

tbbbjb said:


> I *love* this in gold!  Isn't this something Jackie O wore?  Very classic indeed!


She wore the Van Cleef & Arpels gold hammered cuff.  Diana Vreeland wore two Verdura cuffs-they were matching and each had a Malteese cross.  Cuffs are iconic, and I think the bone cuff is fabulous.


----------



## POODLGRL

darkangel07760 said:


> For reference, here is what I could find on the Tiffany website:
> 
> The small bone cuff in sterling silver:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bone+&search=1
> 
> The medium bone cuff:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bone+&search=1
> 
> The large bone cuff (they also have this in small and medium), in carbon:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...s+1-p+3-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bone&search=1
> 
> I did see a ruthenium one, but now it doesn't seem to be on here.
> Anyways, these are the cuffs I am looking at.


I don't like the large one.
Do you ever try ebay? They always come up there in sterling silver and occasionally ruthenium, and gold infrequently.


----------



## POODLGRL

alf13 said:


> This is the pic that sold me on the ruthenium cuff. I apologize to the original poster of the photo; I had saved this pic quite a while back and no longer remember the poster's name.


this is stunning . . .


----------



## POODLGRL

Piggies said:


> I love (LOVE!!!) this piece in small in sterling silver, but sadly it doesn't fit my small wrist. I've tried it on in store a few times hoping that it'd start to look right in my eyes, but it's just too loose (even after squeezing it smaller). Even my sales associate said, "You know I'd love to sell you one, but it just doesn't fit you..."
> My wrist is 14.5cm and bony, by the way. Still love it on others though.



Well I never thought I'd find a body double like you, but my wrists are about the same size-if not smaller.  I did buy the small cuff, and they fitted it to my wrist.  The Associate in the Repair Department warmed it up and bent it smaller so it conformed to my wrist.
I have to squeeze to get into it, but at the same time, I can't wiggle out of it either-you know how it is-you turn your wrist just so, and off the bracelet pops!
It's great and gorgeous and fabulous and I simply don't wear it enough. This thread is a great reminder to take mine out and wear it every day.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i have the small cuff in ruthenium.  it's one of my favorite pieces, very classic and elegant.  i've had it for about a year and a half and it still looks great!


----------



## radio_shrink

tbbbjb said:


> I *love* this in gold!  Isn't this something Jackie O wore?  Very classic indeed!



Jackie actually wore the Van Cleef and Arpels "Etruscan" gold cuff. However, another famous American style icon, Candice Bergen, was fond of the Peretti bone cuffs. I distinctly remember her wearing both the gold and silver medium bone cuff on Murphy Brown, but I couldn't find an image of her doing so. However, here is an image of her wearing the large bone cuff, in what appears to be ivory, or perhaps a white colored stone.


----------



## POODLGRL

radio_shrink said:


> Jackie actually wore the Van Cleef and Arpels "Etruscan" gold cuff. However, another famous American style icon, Candice Bergen, was fond of the Peretti bone cuffs. I distinctly remember her wearing both the gold and silver medium bone cuff on Murphy Brown, but I couldn't find an image of her doing so. However, here is an image of her wearing the large bone cuff, in what appears to be ivory, or perhaps a white colored stone.


Wow, that's interesting.  I'd say it's ceramic, but Tiffany wasn't doing fashion jewelry in ceramic back then.  That's amazing and thanks for the picture.  Although I agree, it looks like ivory, I hope that's incorrect; the thought it might be ivory is a little sickening. 
As an aside, Angelina Jolie has been photographed with the small gold bone cuff on several occasions.  I like the way she keeps it simple.


----------



## darkangel07760

POODLGRL said:


> I don't like the large one.
> Do you ever try ebay? They always come up there in sterling silver and occasionally ruthenium, and gold infrequently.



I have been looking... I think that it would be a great idea to buy it off of ebay and i already saw a few!



hfxshopgirl said:


> i have the small cuff in ruthenium.  it's one of my favorite pieces, very classic and elegant.  i've had it for about a year and a half and it still looks great!



So beautiful! I love the silver and the ruthenium.  It is going to be a tough       decision!


radio_shrink said:


> Jackie actually wore the Van Cleef and Arpels "Etruscan" gold cuff. However, another famous American style icon, Candice Bergen, was fond of the Peretti bone cuffs. I distinctly remember her wearing both the gold and silver medium bone cuff on Murphy Brown, but I couldn't find an image of her doing so. However, here is an image of her wearing the large bone cuff, in what appears to be ivory, or perhaps a white colored stone.



I used to watch murphy brown all the time!


----------



## POODLGRL

Sophia Loren with the bone cuff.  Not exactly her style-I can't help but think of her as a Bulgari girl . . . whereas I think it suits Liza perfectly


----------



## POODLGRL

radio_shrink said:


> Jackie actually wore the Van Cleef and Arpels "Etruscan" gold cuff. However, another famous American style icon, Candice Bergen, was fond of the Peretti bone cuffs. I distinctly remember her wearing both the gold and silver medium bone cuff on Murphy Brown, but I couldn't find an image of her doing so. However, here is an image of her wearing the large bone cuff, in what appears to be ivory, or perhaps a white colored stone.


This is what I found on the white bone cuff
"Iconic and extremely rare, this Elsa Peretti bone cuff designed for Tiffany & Co. was made from walrus ivory in the 1970's.
The name refers to the shape of the cuff, designed to be worn on the right wrist and to mimic the wrist bone. Very few were made in ivory but they were worn on the runway by Halston models. "


----------



## radio_shrink

POODLGRL said:


> This is what I found on the white bone cuff
> "Iconic and extremely rare, this Elsa Peretti bone cuff designed for Tiffany & Co. was made from walrus ivory in the 1970's.
> The name refers to the shape of the cuff, designed to be worn on the right wrist and to mimic the wrist bone. Very few were made in ivory but they were worn on the runway by Halston models. "


Thanks for the information, so I guess it was ivory after all! We've certainly had a change in heart when it comes to deeming which materials are appropriate for us to use in luxury goods in recent years...even into the sixties and seventies Hermes would make bags out of ELEPHANT and WHALE skin and coats with real leopard fur were not uncommon! Yikes! Now snake skin (which is relatively unassuming) is banned for sale in the state of California...what along way we have come.


----------



## LVoeletters

Def one of my fave Tiffany pieces. I plan on buying the large like sky queens and two of the smalls, I know it's extreme but I believe I can pull off the double handed look. One day I'd loooove to have the gold versions as well!


----------



## ByeKitty

radio_shrink said:


> Thanks for the information, so I guess it was ivory after all! We've certainly had a change in heart when it comes to deeming which materials are appropriate for us to use in luxury goods in recent years...even into the sixties and seventies Hermes would make bags out of ELEPHANT and WHALE skin and coats with real leopard fur were not uncommon! Yikes! Now snake skin (which is relatively unassuming) is banned for sale in the state of California...what along way we have come.



I still think the same "change of heart" might happen to diamonds, I often feel iffy about buying diamond jewelry in other parts of the world. I think moissanite might become bigger. Lol at me being all philosophical


----------



## POODLGRL

LVoeletters said:


> Def one of my fave Tiffany pieces. I plan on buying the large like sky queens and two of the smalls, I know it's extreme but I believe I can pull off the double handed look. One day I'd loooove to have the gold versions as well!



I love the idea of two cuffs and a few years back bought the left and right cuff in gold-I never wear them!  This thread is inspiring me.


----------



## darkangel07760

Yay everyone should wear their cuffs!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I am going to San Francisco for the weekend. So excited because i am going to drop by Tiffany's and check out all the bone cuffs!


----------



## POODLGRL

darkangel07760 said:


> I am going to San Francisco for the weekend. So excited because i am going to drop by Tiffany's and check out all the bone cuffs!



I love shopping at that store.  I always find things that aren't carried at my local Tiffany's.  Have a great time!


----------



## darkangel07760

POODLGRL said:


> I love shopping at that store.  I always find things that aren't carried at my local Tiffany's.  Have a great time!


Thanks! So excited


----------



## Suzie

You ladies have inspired me to wear my silver cuff tonight.


----------



## skyqueen

LVoeletters said:


> Def one of my fave Tiffany pieces. I plan on buying the large like sky queens and two of the smalls, I know it's extreme but I believe I can pull off the double handed look. One day I'd loooove to have the gold versions as well!


Get the large and post pics!



Suzie said:


> You ladies have inspired me to wear my silver cuff tonight.


LOL! Just thinking the same thing!


----------



## darkangel07760

So I went to the san Francisco tiffany's today, and I decided that I love the small and the large cuff. For some reason, I am not a fan of the medium. But I think I am going to end up getting the small, because I want to wear it to work and anytime. I LOVE the large one though!  
And I think I am goi g to get it in sterling silver. 
All depends on my tax return... Se will see!!!


----------



## Suzie

I was just browsing on the Tiffany website and I realised that my cuff is the left arm version and I am right handed! Eek, does it really matter that I have been wearing it on the wrong hand? I always wear a watch so there is no way that I can wear it on my left wrist.


----------



## darkangel07760

Suzie said:


> I was just browsing on the Tiffany website and I realised that my cuff is the left arm version and I am right handed! Eek, does it really matter that I have been wearing it on the wrong hand? I always wear a watch so there is no way that I can wear it on my left wrist.



I don't think it matters.  As long as it is comfortable!!!


----------



## Suzie

darkangel07760 said:


> I don't think it matters.  As long as it is comfortable!!!



How could I not know! Oh, we'll, it is what it is.


----------



## Kissmark

I love the look, but is it comfortable to wear if my job is desk work and I type on the keyboard a lot?


----------



## Phillyfan

Bump!


----------



## darkangel07760

So I heard through the grapevine that my sister told my mum that since my birthday is coming up this month, that she should buy me the bone cuff!  
Oooo if that is true, I could use my tax money for other stuff!
But we will see.  I haven't gotten my blasted taxes done yet... I am waiting for my Fidelity and my Morgan Stanley 1099s to come in!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

My birthday is in 7 days. There is a slim chance that my mum might buy me the bone cuff, though in all honesty that would be a very extravagant gift that I would not expect from anyone. I think I am changing my mind about the ruthenium one, I think I am leani g towards that in lieu of the silver. It was on the Tiffany website, but now its gone! Anyone remember how much the small ruthenium was?


----------



## Phillyfan

I just bought it and had it shipped from another store. Only 66 left in the country. I believe it cost $395. I think the size and color is perfect. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Phillyfan

Yes - $418.70 with the tax.


----------



## darkangel07760

Phillyfan said:


> I just bought it and had it shipped from another store. Only 66 left in the country. I believe it cost $395. I think the size and color is perfect. Let us know what you decide!





Phillyfan said:


> Yes - $418.70 with the tax.




Oh jeez!!!!
Thank you! I will pop into Tiffany's tomorrow...


----------



## Lifeisgreat

What about the black? Seems like that is the newest finish offered. I like the idea of black since I don't wear silver jewelry.  Has anyone seen it IRL?


----------



## lumy_

Phillyfan said:


> Yes - $418.70 with the tax.



Is the silver more expensive than the ruthenium or us it just more expensive in the Uk? I tried on the small silver one today (loved it!) in London and it was 700-something GBP (720?) which is more than 1100 usd. 418 usd is very reasonable, maybe I'll get one in the US when I go there this summer. It's a great piece, the small size is my favorite!


----------



## darkangel07760

I like the look of the carbon, but it is just too stark of a contrast against my skin. I love how it looks though!


----------



## Phillyfan

Yes - Silver one is a lot more $ than the charcoal ruthenium one.

The black is also less $ than the silver. I tried on the black at the store but I felt that it looked like plastic and not worth the cost.


----------



## darkangel07760

I went into my local Tiffany's and asked my fave SA about why I couldn't find the ruthenium cuffs online anymore.  She told me that there weren't many left in stores, but that Tiffany's will be making more again in March/April, so luckily they aren't discontinuing it.  
I didn't like the carbon, the finish looked a bit off to me, it is either going to be ruthenium or a used sterling silver off of Ebay, since I only have a certain amount of money to spend.  I still like the small, but it looks like it might be a bit too small, diameter-wise for me.  The medium seems to fit a bit better.  We will see when I have my money in hand.  I tried on the ruthenium in a medium today, I have to admit I like that it isn't as "bright" as the silver but still has a nice lustre to it.  
My SA says that she bought herself a ruthenium ring because she agrees that the ruthenium is quite lovely, but she admits that it didn't seem to wear well, and that the sterling silver would develop a nice patina as time goes on.  I do love a good patina.
Well, so far I have $200 set aside, maybe this Thursday on my birthday I may receive some birthday money... depending on that may determine what I get... or I might have to just wait and save up the rest!


----------



## skyqueen

darkangel07760 said:


> My SA says that she bought herself a ruthenium ring because she agrees that the ruthenium is quite lovely, but she admits that it didn't seem to wear well, and that the sterling silver would develop a nice patina as time goes on.  I do love a good patina.


Finger's crossed you find the perfect cuff!  
Your SA is right...my SS cuff has developed a wonderful patina. When I first got it I felt it was too shiny. Perfect now!


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I wish I could see the black (carbon) in person. My store doesn't have it. I can check out the ruthenium when I go next week.  If it doesn't wear well though, that would be an issue. I plan to wear a bone cuff a lot, assuming I get one.  

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## velvetfist

I have the small, in silver, and I got it off Ebay years ago.  I love it.  It was also a piece I had admired and didn't feel 'womanly' or bold enough to wear... until a certain birthday.  Then I got it for myself.

I have a tough time wearing bangles b/c they bang against everything, especially when typing, or any desk job.  But the bone cuff fits perfectly and is close to the wrist, so no problems with that.

I love the look of the large but I am not in the tall, thin body type so i'm wary of making that investment- it's not something i'd wear enough.  Last year Ann Taylor sold a similar look gold cuff and I bought that... it makes me happy the once in a while I wear it.

As far as I know they only come in one opening (fit) size, so if your wrists are larger it might be tough to wear.  Good luck!


----------



## diane278

I have a nice little collection of Elsa Peretti pieces. I also own the ruthenium cuff. I did own the silver cuff but it became too snug (I gained some weight). I gave it to a friend. I thought a change would be nice and went with the ruthenium. However, I was also told that the only sizing was in the width of the design. However, I tried on several and they varied in circumference. I was warned not to squeeze it much, as it is made from two pieces of metal (as was the silver) and then "welded' (?) together. I was told that squeezing one too much could cause the seam to open up. I do like the ruthenium although I don't wear my jewelry much. I don't know why. The rest of what I own is in sterling....my metal of choice, as opposed to gold. If you want to try several one, your local store can get them in for you to look at.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Thanks, velvetfist and diane278. I will ask the store to get me the black to see!


----------



## darkangel07760

Eeeee! Today is my birthday and I got the cuff!  I will post pics when I get home


----------



## darkangel07760




----------



## darkangel07760




----------



## lanasyogamama

Congrats!!!!  Looks great!


----------



## skyqueen

Just gorgeous...congrats!!!


----------



## etk123

Love it!


----------



## akimoto

Congrats!! It's soooo gorgeous!


----------



## Phillyfan

So beautiful! Looks like you got new. I thought you might go ebay route. Enjoy it. BTW - is it silver medium? I have rutheium small but in your photo, yours looks like it might be bigger than mine.


----------



## stmary

This is very nice. I just saw on this TV series Charmed and Phoebe Haliwell was wearing one exactly like yours!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Wow, that looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## darkangel07760

skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous...congrats!!!


Thank you 



etk123 said:


> Love it!


So do i, thank you 



akimoto said:


> Congrats!! It's soooo gorgeous!


Thank you 



Phillyfan said:


> So beautiful! Looks like you got new. I thought you might go ebay route. Enjoy it. BTW - is it silver medium? I have rutheium small but in your photo, yours looks like it might be bigger than mine.


Yes, i did end up buying new. I got a bigger birthday cheque than i expected, so i was able to buy new. I was still considering ebay, but one seller was very negative to me, another one i was outbid on, so i just decided to go to my local Tiffany's and buy it outright. I bought the medium in silver. I almost bought the ruthenium, but i tried the silver on too, and when i compared the two, the silver looked better on me. Biggest purchase i ever made at tiffany's!



stmary said:


> This is very nice. I just saw on this TV series Charmed and Phoebe Haliwell was wearing one exactly like yours!


How cool! I would like to have seen that. 



ShimmerDreamz said:


> Wow, that looks awesome! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## AndieAbroad

I think Miranda Lambert was wearing the same exact one on this week's Project Runway, too! You have the look of the stars


----------



## charliefarlie

Love it on you!


----------



## darkangel07760

AndieAbroad said:


> I think Miranda Lambert was wearing the same exact one on this week's Project Runway, too! You have the look of the stars



I love this bracelet. I have always admired it from afar, but never thought i could pull it off. 
It is so comfortable. I am glad i bought it!


----------



## Phillyfan

I am so thrilled that you got it too. I would love to have the medium in silver one but above budget at this time. You are lucky to acquire it before the rumored price increase. I will add to my "wishlist". Are you wearing bracelets on your other wrist when wearing silver bangle? Or do you wear a watch?


----------



## chicmom78

Wow it looks amazing on you! Congrats!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

darkangel07760 said:


>



Congrats!! It looks GREAT on you I have the Ruthenium Bone Cuff and love it. It a beautiful statement piece that will never go out of style.


----------



## darkangel07760

charliefarlie said:


> Love it on you!


Thank you! It is such a bold piece, i still can't believe i own it.



chicmom78 said:


> Wow it looks amazing on you! Congrats!!


It looks like a piece of wearable art to me, i love it. 



MrsTGreen said:


> Congrats!! It looks GREAT on you I have the Ruthenium Bone Cuff and love it. It a beautiful statement piece that will never go out of style.


I had a hard time deciding between the ruthenium and the sterling. It was seriously hard. If the ruthenium had been more of a lighter color, like the galaxy titanium, i would have definitwly bought it instead of the sterling.



Phillyfan said:


> I am so thrilled that you got it too. I would love to have the medium in silver one but above budget at this time. You are lucky to acquire it before the rumored price increase. I will add to my "wishlist". Are you wearing bracelets on your other wrist when wearing silver bangle? Or do you wear a watch?



I gotta tell you, it wouldn't have happened if it hadnt been for my birthday money. This is the biggest purchase i have ever made at Tiffany's! I am curious at to whether or not this bone cuff collection will be affected by the price increase. 
I seriously love this bracelet. It is super comfortable on my wrist. It is a stark contrast to my Tiffany charm bracelet, which is jangly and i am constantly reminded that i am wearing it.
I don't wear watches, so no issue there. I wear my love bracelet permanently on my left wrist, and i tried wearing my charm bracelet on my left wrist but coupled with the bone cuff it is just too much. I will have to wear the bone cuff on some days, charm bracelet on other days.


----------



## darkangel07760

Suzie said:


> I was just browsing on the Tiffany website and I realised that my cuff is the left arm version and I am right handed! Eek, does it really matter that I have been wearing it on the wrong hand? I always wear a watch so there is no way that I can wear it on my left wrist.



You know, i was just thinking... Why did the SA sell you the wrong cuff?  I just realized this, many many days later...


----------



## Suzie

darkangel07760 said:


> You know, i was just thinking... Why did the SA sell you the wrong cuff?  I just realized this, many many days later...



I didn't buy direct from the store. My bad, I guess!


----------



## darkangel07760

Suzie said:


> I didn't buy direct from the store. My bad, I guess!



*shrugs* as long as it fits! I think it looks cool either way!


----------



## darkangel07760

I have some news!
I had to return the medium bone cuff!  It was hurting me... It was digging into my wrist...






So I decided on the small sterling silver bone cuff.  It isn't as wide, so it doesn't slide down and dig.
I was pretty disappointed, but I want to wear this as a daily piece, so it all works out.  They had to order it, since my Tiffany's didn't have it in stock, they only had it in the left.  I can't wait to get it, I loved wearing it and got lots of compliments!


----------



## skyqueen

Sorry to hear...it is a piece you have to get used to. I wore mine dancing, one time, I thought it was going to fly off my wrist. LOL!
Get the one that's comfortable and please post pics!


----------



## darkangel07760

skyqueen said:


> Sorry to hear...it is a piece you have to get used to. I wore mine dancing, one time, I thought it was going to fly off my wrist. LOL!
> Get the one that's comfortable and please post pics!



Thank you!  If my forearm was just a teensy bit thinner... I could have kept the medium.  I popped the small one on, and I could already tell that I won't be having the same problem.  As soon as I get it I will be posting pics!


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I visited my local Tiffany to see them in person for myself.  Good news and bad news. The good news is they had the black and I really liked it. It was not as matte as it appears on the website.  I thought the finish was very nice. I liked both the black and the graphite ruthenium, but preferred the black. 

The bad news is that they are way too big for me. I tried the small and the medium, and both are quite large and move around a lot.  I didn't think there was any difference in circumference between the medium and the small, they both slid around the same amount.  As I move my arm the cuff is in danger of falling off.  I think I'm sized out of this.  I'm really disappointed, I love the look so much.


----------



## skyqueen

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you!  If my forearm was just a teensy bit thinner... I could have kept the medium.  I popped the small one on, and I could already tell that I won't be having the same problem.  As soon as I get it I will be posting pics!



Yes...do post! Excited for you!


----------



## skyqueen

Lifeisgreat said:


> I visited my local Tiffany to see them in person for myself.  Good news and bad news. The good news is they had the black and I really liked it. It was not as matte as it appears on the website.  I thought the finish was very nice. I liked both the black and the graphite ruthenium, but preferred the black.
> 
> The bad news is that they are way too big for me. I tried the small and the medium, and both are quite large and move around a lot.  I didn't think there was any difference in circumference between the medium and the small, they both slid around the same amount.  As I move my arm the cuff is in danger of falling off.  I think I'm sized out of this.  I'm really disappointed, I love the look so much.



I think the circumference/diameter are the same with all the cuffs...the sizing refers to the width. 
I own the large and bent it to make it smaller but only a tad. If it's really loose no amount of tweaking will help, probably applies if you have a large wrist, too.
Sorry you are disappointed...it really is a great cuff. Don't worry, you'll find something else! 
We always do. LOL!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

darkangel07760 said:


> I had a hard time deciding between the ruthenium and the sterling. It was seriously hard. If the ruthenium had been more of a lighter color, like the galaxy titanium, i would have definitwly bought it instead of the sterling.




Honestly?  If Tiffany & Co. offered the Bone Cuff in Galaxy Titanium, I would already own it!!    The sterling is too bright & shiny for my taste, and doesn't really blend into my style.  However, the ruthenium is too dark and I felt as though I could only wear it with darker colors... So, I didn't purchase either one.


----------



## emchhardy

Does anyone own the black one?  I would love to see real life pictures of it.  I wear a ton of black and love the idea of this piece.  It's also more in my price point - compared to the silver one.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

skyqueen said:


> I think the circumference/diameter are the same with all the cuffs...the sizing refers to the width.
> I own the large and bent it to make it smaller but only a tad. If it's really loose no amount of tweaking will help, probably applies if you have a large wrist, too.
> Sorry you are disappointed...it really is a great cuff. Don't worry, you'll find something else!
> We always do. LOL!



I think you're right. At first the SA said he could order it in a smaller size (circumference), then he came back to the counter and said they're all the same. It's not just big, it's way too big.  

But you are correct, I will find something else to obsess over!  

Emchhardy, I'm sorry I didn't take a picture of the black when I was in the store. I really liked it. I wear so much black, I would have bought it for sure if it had fit me.  I wear mostly gold metal and to me the ruthenium was too much like silvertone.  The black was lovely in my opinion.


----------



## skyqueen

Lifeisgreat said:


> I think you're right. At first the SA said he could order it in a smaller size (circumference), then he came back to the counter and said they're all the same. It's not just big, it's way too big.
> 
> But you are correct, I will find something else to obsess over!
> 
> Emchhardy, I'm sorry I didn't take a picture of the black when I was in the store. I really liked it. I wear so much black, I would have bought it for sure if it had fit me.  I wear mostly gold metal and to me the ruthenium was too much like silvertone.  The black was lovely in my opinion.



I'd love to see a black one, too! I wonder if it's fairly new. I didn't see anything like it when I bought mine.


----------



## darkangel07760

PeacefulMommy said:


> Honestly?  If Tiffany & Co. offered the Bone Cuff in Galaxy Titanium, I would already own it!!    The sterling is too bright & shiny for my taste, and doesn't really blend into my style.  However, the ruthenium is too dark and I felt as though I could only wear it with darker colors... So, I didn't purchase either one.



I have been obsessed with the cuff for awhile... But I know that I will wear the heck out of the sterling silver, and in due time, it will develop a nice patina!  But yep, Galaxy Titanium would have been my number one choice!!!


----------



## skyqueen

darkangel07760 said:


> I have been obsessed with the cuff for awhile... But I know that I will wear the heck out of the sterling silver, and in due time, it will develop a nice patina!  But yep, Galaxy Titanium would have been my number one choice!!!



You will love the sterling silver and it does develope a nice patina!


----------



## darkangel07760

skyqueen said:


> You will love the sterling silver and it does develope a nice patina!



I am a big fan of patina... I had this really striking armor ring that needed to be repaired, and after twenty odd years of wearing it, it had developed a really nice patina.  After they fixed it, they had to polish it up and WOW was it shiny!  I missed the patina though... Oh well, another 20 years isn't too long!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Here it is!  The small bone cuff for my right hand.  I like it alot more.  I just popped it on, so lets see if I get any irritation from that one spot on the bottom of my wrist like I did from the medium one.  I have to admit, since this one came fresh from NYC, it fits quite snug.  But I will just get my favorite non Tiffany jeweler to adjust the size if need be.


----------



## AndieAbroad

darkangel07760 said:


> Here it is!  The small bone cuff for my right hand.  I like it alot more.  I just popped it on, so lets see if I get any irritation from that one spot on the bottom of my wrist like I did from the medium one.  I have to admit, since this one came fresh from NYC, it fits quite snug.  But I will just get my favorite non Tiffany jeweler to adjust the size if need be.



It looks wonderful on you! Congratulations. Fingers crossed it doesn't irritate you at all


----------



## skyqueen

darkangel07760 said:


> Here it is!  The small bone cuff for my right hand.  I like it alot more.  I just popped it on, so lets see if I get any irritation from that one spot on the bottom of my wrist like I did from the medium one.  I have to admit, since this one came fresh from NYC, it fits quite snug.  But I will just get my favorite non Tiffany jeweler to adjust the size if need be.



Looks terrific! You can "tweak" it a bit...I did it myself.


----------



## Florasun

Congratulations on your bone cuff! Enjoy it, and best wishes on your birthday! I would love one of these if I didn't have such monster wrists.


----------



## SophiaLee

Suzie said:


> I was just browsing on the Tiffany website and I realised that my cuff is the left arm version and I am right handed! Eek, does it really matter that I have been wearing it on the wrong hand? I always wear a watch so there is no way that I can wear it on my left wrist.



What would it look like if you flipped it around so it went over your wrist bone? Would that work?


----------



## darkangel07760

AndieAbroad said:


> It looks wonderful on you! Congratulations. Fingers crossed it doesn't irritate you at all





skyqueen said:


> Looks terrific! You can "tweak" it a bit...I did it myself.





Florasun said:


> Congratulations on your bone cuff! Enjoy it, and best wishes on your birthday! I would love one of these if I didn't have such monster wrists.



Thank you everyone!  I pray it doesnt irritate me either!


----------



## italianbaglady

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here and I just got my Bone Cuff in silver. I'm wondering how it supposed to fit. It's somewhat uncomfortable putting it on and taking it off. I don't think it's too small for me, because once they're on it can move around freely and shows some gap.
I wonder if Tiffany can somehow reshape it to fit my wrist better?
How are your experience with your Bone Cuff? If you don't mind sharing.  Here I attach some pictures for you to see how it looks on my wrist and please tell me whether you think it is too big or too small for me?
Your opinion is very appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------



## diane278

italianbaglady said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and I just got my Bone Cuff in silver. I'm wondering how it supposed to fit. It's somewhat uncomfortable putting it on and taking it off. I don't think it's too small for me, because once they're on it can move around freely and shows some gap.
> I wonder if Tiffany can somehow reshape it to fit my wrist better?
> How are your experience with your Bone Cuff? If you don't mind sharing.  Here I attach some pictures for you to see how it looks on my wrist and please tell me whether you think it is too big or too small for me?
> Your opinion is very appreciated. Thank you so much!


It took some practice for me to get mine on and off easily. If its comfortable once it's on, I think it might just be a matter of practicing on putting it on and taking it off. But that's only my experience. Others might have different experiences and advice. I think it looks nice on you but I think it's most important that its comfortable. If it is too loose it will slide so that the knob part won't rest on your wrist bone. They are beautiful pieces.


----------



## darkangel07760

italianbaglady said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and I just got my Bone Cuff in silver. I'm wondering how it supposed to fit. It's somewhat uncomfortable putting it on and taking it off. I don't think it's too small for me, because once they're on it can move around freely and shows some gap.
> I wonder if Tiffany can somehow reshape it to fit my wrist better?
> How are your experience with your Bone Cuff? If you don't mind sharing.  Here I attach some pictures for you to see how it looks on my wrist and please tell me whether you think it is too big or too small for me?
> Your opinion is very appreciated. Thank you so much!


 
Mine is a bit tough to get on and off, but it is meant to be very snug.  Tiffany's will not adjust it, I already asked


----------



## stmary

This cuff is rapidly growing on me, is it heavy? It looks heavy..which I like.


----------



## italianbaglady

stmary said:


> This cuff is rapidly growing on me, is it heavy? It looks heavy..which I like.


Thank you for the replies 
The Cuff is quite heavy, if I'm not mistaken it is close to 100 grams. It is comfortable once it is on, but like the others said, it is hard to put on and take off.
It's a little loose on my wrist (like you can see on the last pic) but overall it doesn't look too big on me.
I just wish there is a way to adjust it.


----------



## xwilson

italianbaglady said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and I just got my Bone Cuff in silver. ... Thank you so much!



That looks awesome - exactly the same as mine. I also bought a wide 1837 one for my husband which he loves.


----------



## darkangel07760

Congrats! Post some modeling pics


----------



## tweetie

I've had the small silver bone cuff for a few years and it's still one of my jewelry staples.  They're all stunning, but I found the small the best for my arm/body size and my wardrobe.  Easily goes from the workplace to going out - sorry for the crappy iPad picture.


----------



## brae

I hope you guys still read this thread.. I found a cuff I wanted to get, but I am worried about the hallmark?  

It's hard to find information about the bone cuffs in general, so I don't even know where to start?  The one I am looking at doesn't have the Peretti signature in it and I have seen other older ones that don't have the signature either.  But I haven't seen a hallmark like the one I am looking at. 

The hallmark is like this:

TIFFANY & CO.
(C) PERETTI 1978
STERLING (925) ITALY

I am hoping this post is okay to stay here in the bone cuff thread.

Thanks guys.


----------



## diane278

I have several cuffs but none that date back to 1978. Sorry I can't be of any help.


----------



## brae

diane278 said:


> I have several cuffs but none that date back to 1978. Sorry I can't be of any help.



Thanks for replying.

I am going to pass on it since I can't find enough info.  It seems really difficult to get info on the bone cuff history and if the style has evolved and what the hallmarks were. 

Are the cuffs even faked?


----------



## diane278

That I don't know for sure but I suspect that if money can be made from them, someone will produce counterfeit ones. There are some legit jewelry sites that sell vintage pieces.


----------



## italianbaglady

brae said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I am going to pass on it since I can't find enough info.  It seems really difficult to get info on the bone cuff history and if the style has evolved and what the hallmarks were.
> 
> Are the cuffs even faked?


I have one from 1975, bought it from eBay and I brought it to the Tiffany's store to have it polished. So, I'm pretty sure it is authentic.

it has:

PERETTI TIFFANY&CO
(C) ITALY 1975
STERLING 925

I hope it helps


----------



## brae

italianbaglady said:


> I have one from 1975, bought it from eBay and I brought it to the Tiffany's store to have it polished. So, I'm pretty sure it is authentic.
> 
> it has:
> 
> PERETTI TIFFANY&CO
> (C) ITALY 1975
> STERLING 925
> 
> I hope it helps



Thank you, I have seen a hallmark like that on Google images (maybe it was your cuff!).  Have you tried on the newer bone cuffs in comparison to the older ones?  I am wondering if the older cuffs are smaller fitting (they seem to look like it in photos but it's hard to know).


----------



## italianbaglady

brae said:


> Thank you, I have seen a hallmark like that on Google images (maybe it was your cuff!).  Have you tried on the newer bone cuffs in comparison to the older ones?  I am wondering if the older cuffs are smaller fitting (they seem to look like it in photos but it's hard to know).


I have not tried the newer bone cuffs, but the one I have is pretty small. I need to wiggle it in a certain way in order to put it on, and I only have a 6 inch wrist. (mine is left cuff)


----------



## diane278

The one I used to have (probably 15 years ago) was smaller than the ones I bought recently.


----------



## brae

My wrist is 5.75 inches. 
I am thinking the new ones may be too big and I should go for the older ones, but then again the hallmarks worry me because I have no idea how to know if it's authentic.   

I have been diligently searching for months now... starting to feel burnt out, haha.


----------



## darkangel07760

brae said:


> My wrist is 5.75 inches.
> I am thinking the new ones may be too big and I should go for the older ones, but then again the hallmarks worry me because I have no idea how to know if it's authentic.
> 
> I have been diligently searching for months now... starting to feel burnt out, haha.


 
did you ever end up finding one?


----------



## darkangel07760

yay cooler weather means time to pop on my cuff!  hm. feels tighter than i remember. i think i am going to bring it in to one of my jewelers and have them widen it just a tad... i know Tiffany's won't...


----------



## brae

darkangel07760 said:


> did you ever end up finding one?



Sorry I didn't respond sooner, I haven't logged in a while. I never ended up finding one... I pretty much gave up, but I was actually thinking about the bone cuff today which is a coincidence!


----------



## darkangel07760

Don't tell Tiffany's, but I am seriously considering going to my local jewelers to have them adjust the fit of my cuff.  It is a teensy to snug for my tastes.  Has anyone here ever done that with their cuff?


----------



## diane278

darkangel07760 said:


> Don't tell Tiffany's, but I am seriously considering going to my local jewelers to have them adjust the fit of my cuff.  It is a teensy to snug for my tastes.  Has anyone here ever done that with their cuff?


I had my SA at Tiffany's adjust my original cuff a tiny bit (it was from the 70's). What I was told is that the cuff is actually made up of an outside piece and an inside piece joined together. She also said that if too much adjustment was attempted, the two pieces could split where they are joined. I'd mention to the jeweler that the bracelet is made of two pieces in case they don't realize there is a seam there. The cuffs I bought recently are much more "generous" than my first one.


----------



## darkangel07760

diane278 said:


> I had my SA at Tiffany's adjust my original cuff a tiny bit (it was from the 70's). What I was told is that the cuff is actually made up of an outside piece and an inside piece joined together. She also said that if too much adjustment was attempted, the two pieces could split where they are joined. I'd mention to the jeweler that the bracelet is made of two pieces in case they don't realize there is a seam there. The cuffs I bought recently are much more "generous" than my first one.


 
Oh!  VERY good to know, thank you!!!  The jeweler I am going to see used to be an SA at Tiffany's.  I will mention that to him when I bring it in to be adjusted!


----------



## darkangel07760

I am definitely going to have to get it adjusted. I was wearing my cuff today and it started to dig in a bit and hurt  
I love my bone cuff, but i want to waer it, not look at it sitting on my side table!


----------



## MatAllston

Does anyone have the YG version, or have tried on the YG version?


----------



## Zojja

So I'm looking at the bone cuff and there are two versions on the Tiffany site that are both size medium.  One is $995 and another is $1150, I would opt for a small if it was available but I'm thinking that the $995 is the small? Since I don't see a small silver on their site?

Oh and I haven't read through this thread but I'm partially thinking I'd like it because I'd feel all wonder woman in it


----------



## skyqueen

Zojja said:


> So I'm looking at the bone cuff and there are two versions on the Tiffany site that are both size medium.  One is $995 and another is $1150, I would opt for a small if it was available but I'm thinking that the $995 is the small? Since I don't see a small silver on their site?


Glad you found this thread!
Does look like the small, both from the pic and the price. 
You might have to call Tiffany.
Maybe someone else knows.....................


----------



## Zojja

skyqueen said:


> Glad you found this thread!
> Does look like the small, both from the pic and the price.
> You might have to call Tiffany.
> Maybe someone else knows.....................



Thanks or I could stop being lazy and go to my nearest store but click and buy is so much easier


----------



## skyqueen

Zojja said:


> Thanks or I could stop being lazy and go to my nearest store but click and buy is so much easier




If you're interested in this cuff and near a Tiffany store, best to try it on first.
Keep us posted.......


----------



## diane278

Zojja said:


> So I'm looking at the bone cuff and there are two versions on the Tiffany site that are both size medium.  One is $995 and another is $1150, I would opt for a small if it was available but I'm thinking that the $995 is the small? Since I don't see a small silver on their site?
> 
> Oh and I haven't read through this thread but I'm partially thinking I'd like it because I'd feel all wonder woman in it


I had all three sizes (in silver). I am an EP groupie. I wear the medium most of the time. Since I wasn't wearing the small, I gave it to a friend.


----------



## skyqueen

darkangel07760 said:


> I am definitely going to have to get it adjusted. I was wearing my cuff today and it started to dig in a bit and hurt
> I love my bone cuff, but i want to waer it, not look at it sitting on my side table!


What a shame...I remember how excited you were when you bought it!
Definitely try and have it adjusted!!!
Keep us posted.........................


----------



## skyqueen

diane278 said:


> I had all three sizes (in silver). I am an EP groupie. I wear the medium most of the time. Since I wasn't wearing the small, I gave it to a friend.


Do you have the large (ex-large ?)...the one with the little thingy indenture?
I bought that one and should wear it more. Not for everyone, though...........


----------



## diane278

skyqueen said:


> Do you have the large (ex-large ?)...the one with the little thingy indenture?
> I bought that one and should wear it more. Not for everyone, though...........


Yes. I call it the amazon bracelet. It is a big statement and I usually wear it peeking out of a long sleeved top. I bought it for my left wrist and the medium for my right wrist so that I could wear them together if I ever wanted to. That idea was inspired by my SA and an ad I saw of the two being worn that way.


----------



## skyqueen

diane278 said:


> Yes. I call it the amazon bracelet. It is a big statement and I usually wear it peeking out of a long sleeved top. I bought it for my left wrist and the medium for my right wrist so that I could wear them together if I ever wanted to. That idea was inspired by my SA and an ad I saw of the two being worn that way.




LOL!
The perfect name! Interesting idea to wear the two. Not a bracelet for the faint of heart.........
I like it for summer with a tan! Just wish I'd wear mine more.


----------



## Love Of My Life

diane278 said:


> Yes. I call it the amazon bracelet. It is a big statement and I usually wear it peeking out of a long sleeved top. I bought it for my left wrist and the medium for my right wrist so that I could wear them together if I ever wanted to. That idea was inspired by my SA and an ad I saw of the two being worn that way.


 
Doesn't get any chicer than this, IMO... big fan of Elsa Peretti's work...


----------



## diane278

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> The perfect name! Interesting idea to wear the two. Not a bracelet for the faint of heart.........
> I like it for summer with a tan! Just wish I'd wear mine more.





hotshot said:


> Doesn't get any chicer than this, IMO... big fan of Elsa Peretti's work...



Found this photo of the giant cuff with a sculpture of figures on my mantle. The size of the figures makes the cuff look smaller than it looks on a wrist. Thought it would be fun to share....


----------



## diane278

FYI. Look at the new version of the bone cuff on the TCO website. Personally, since it is a "bone" cuff, I prefer the original with the bump even though it means committing to either the left or right wrist.

And another old photo showing the three sizes.... It's just my opinion, but I have seen a lot of fake cuffs over the years that resemble the new one. TCO also still offers the original shape. I know they have a new design director, but it's a BONE cuff! Obviously, I'm not on board with this change even though I can see how some people would find it more practical. I think 30 years as a devoted EP groupie entitles me to complain about this!


----------



## skyqueen

diane278 said:


> Found this photo of the giant cuff with a sculpture of figures on my mantle. The size of the figures makes the cuff look smaller than it looks on a wrist. Thought it would be fun to share....



Wow...now that is cool!



diane278 said:


> FYI. Look at the new version of the bone cuff on the TCO website. Personally, since it is a "bone" cuff, I prefer the original with the bump even though it means committing to either the left or right wrist.
> 
> And another old photo showing the three sizes.... It's just my opinion, but I have seen a lot of fake cuffs over the years that resemble the new one. TCO also still offers the original shape. I know they have a new design director, but it's a BONE cuff! Obviously, I'm not on board with this change even though I can see how some people would find it more practical. I think 30 years as a devoted EP groupie entitles me to complain about this!




Definitely not the classic it was. The "bone" makes it unique!


----------



## Zojja

I decided to order 3 things from Tiffany and a small right sized bone cuff is one of them  I'll post pictures when it comes.


----------



## diane278

Zojja said:


> I decided to order 3 things from Tiffany and a small right sized bone cuff is one of them  I'll post pictures when it comes.


I think you will find it very versatile. The small bone cuff in sterling was my first...an unexpected gift. Please do post photos when it arrives!


----------



## skyqueen

Zojja said:


> I decided to order 3 things from Tiffany and a small right sized bone cuff is one of them  I'll post pictures when it comes.


How exciting!
Post pics!


----------



## charleston-mom

Yippee!  Love Valentine's Day!


----------



## skyqueen

charleston-mom said:


> Yippee!  Love Valentine's Day!
> 
> View attachment 2898334




Stunning...looks great on your wrist!


----------



## charleston-mom

skyqueen said:


> Stunning...looks great on your wrist!




Yours is better. I love how yours looks!  I couldn't pull it off. But yours is stunning!


----------



## charleston-mom

charleston-mom said:


> Yours is better. I love how yours looks!  I couldn't pull it off. But yours is stunning!




Are you wearing it more?  If I were tall and slim . . . No contest. I would have picked yours. I'm slim, but tall?  That's just a dream.


----------



## skyqueen

charleston-mom said:


> Yours is better. I love how yours looks!  I couldn't pull it off. But yours is stunning!


 


charleston-mom said:


> Are you wearing it more?  If I were tall and slim . . . No contest. I would have picked yours. I'm slim, but tall?  That's just a dream.


Thanks doll!
I wore it when a first got it a couple years ago. Went dancing one night and it almost flew off my wrist. Lesson learned. LOL! Seeing how good yours looks I plan on wearing mine this summer! It does take a certain size arm to wear it...LONG and thin.
Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## diane278

charleston-mom said:


> Yippee!  Love Valentine's Day!
> 
> View attachment 2898334


Your bone cuff looks so perfect on you! It's perfectly scaled for your arm. I have been wearing my medium for the past week.  It's my "go to" cuff.  My large one doesn't get worn very often......


----------



## diane278

skyqueen said:


> Thanks doll!
> I wore it when a first got it a couple years ago. Went dancing one night and it almost flew off my wrist. Lesson learned. LOL! Seeing how good yours looks I plan on wearing mine this summer! It does take a certain size arm to wear it...LONG and thin.
> Thanks for the inspiration!


If you don't mind, I'd love to see a photo of your large bone cuff being worn.


----------



## skyqueen

diane278 said:


> If you don't mind, I'd love to see a photo of your large bone cuff being worn.


Not the best pic but you get the idea....................


----------



## diane278

skyqueen said:


> Not the best pic but you get the idea....................


Wow! It looks like it was designed for you! The proportion between the bracelet length and your arm length is just perfect. 

Since your arms are long, can you loan me a couple of inches? And, if you happen to have long legs, I could use several inches there too. My sister genetically hogged both appendage lengths and I didn't get my share!


----------



## skyqueen

diane278 said:


> Wow! It looks like it was designed for you! The proportion between the bracelet length and your arm length is just perfect.
> 
> Since your arms are long, can you loan me a couple of inches? And, if you happen to have long legs, I could use several inches there too. My sister genetically hogged both appendage lengths and I didn't get my share!


LOL! Thanks, Diane!
JMHO...I think you need a long thin arm to wear this cuff, especially long between the wrist/elbow. This bracelet makes a big statement, literally. Love it/hate it...definitely a conversation piece.
Yes, long legs, too but murder as a kid trying to find pants long enough! NOT cheerleader material...too tall. Everyone has a cross to bear!


----------



## minerva2000

I have both the right ruthenium in small and right black carbon in medium. , for those who want to see comparisons.  Both are shiny.  The ruthenium is sort of a gun metal color and the black carbon is like a black metal, but also almost deep brownish, if that makes sense (where the shine is). 
I have tiny, bony wrists (about 5.5") and they fit fine--I was told I could squeeze them down to fit perfectly (I'm small, but strong... Squeezing them isn't an issue, but opening them  while on my wrists is, so I have them just at the point where it's a struggle to get them on and off).  
I also feel that the medium is a bit big on my short arms (I'm muscular, so, combined with my tiny wrists , short arms, and strong forearms, my arms are NOT straight and the medium isn't flush from top to bottom), but I LOVE the medium's look.  If it would fit, I'd get the large, but that's impossible with my arms.
Here are some pics. I found the silver to be too flashy for me (bc of how big it looks on my arms), but I took a pic next to  a white gold ring so you can see color.  The last image, where the ruthenium looks silver is much lighter than it is in person, just so you can see detail between the two.


----------



## minerva2000

Ok, for some reason, it only lets me post one image at a time.  So, above is the ruthenium, same as here


----------



## minerva2000

Next, the black carbon


----------



## minerva2000

And again. 
You can see here what I mean by it looks big.


----------



## minerva2000

The two next to each other on a white background (with white gold as a reference)


----------



## minerva2000

On a black background


----------



## minerva2000

And the image where you can see them in more detail (remember, here the colors are lightened, so the ruthenium looks almost silver and the black carbon looks almost the color of the ruthenium).
Another note: the medium can be placed like this and it will stay, but the small rolls over onto its side, which is why I have it looped on the scarf.

Not sure why it wouldn't let me post the pics in one post, but maybe it's a new account restriction.


----------



## xwilson

minerva2000 said:


> And again.
> You can see here what I mean by it looks big.


You're kidding right? There is no way that looks big at all!!  It looks AWESOME! I do have the large though, and my husband has the large 1837 cuff, both in silver. I should post some pics too


----------



## minerva2000

xwilson said:


> You're kidding right? There is no way that looks big at all!!  It looks AWESOME! I do have the large though, and my husband has the large 1837 cuff, both in silver. I should post some pics too



Thanks, that's reassuring  
It's hard to take pictures of my own arm, so maybe it doesn't look that big in them.  It just seems to me that everyone else's sits flush and there is a considerable gap at the ends on mine.  Plus, myself and my arms are short.  If I hold it upright, it's more obvious. Plus if I squeeze it enough to sit better....well, let's just say there was a minor scare session where I thought it would be permanently on my arm or they'd have to remove it by either cutting the bracelet or the arm! 

Maybe is will make more sense.  It's closed enough so it doesn't slide down, but open enough to (barely) get on and off


----------



## minerva2000

And how it looks from the top.
I've purposely tried to get the worst angle views, to show the size gap.
Bc my wrist tapers in so much so quickly, it would be perfect if I could squeeze in just the bottom part, but it doesn't work like that (which was why I thought the small looked better) 

Unless it actually does this on everyone and we only see the good angles in photos! (It WAS hard to get a bad angle in the pictures, based on camera/wrist)


----------



## minerva2000

This is what I meant by the space at the top.  Ignore the dirty/dusty mirror just being stored in my guest room, it's right by natural light, so best place to take a picture and easiest way for me to take that angle


----------



## charleston-mom

minerva2000 said:


> And how it looks from the top.
> 
> I've purposely tried to get the worst angle views, to show the size gap.
> 
> Bc my wrist tapers in so much so quickly, it would be perfect if I could squeeze in just the bottom part, but it doesn't work like that (which was why I thought the small looked better)
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it actually does this on everyone and we only see the good angles in photos! (It WAS hard to get a bad angle in the pictures, based on camera/wrist)




I think it's just a tiny bit too far down into your hand. Try pushing it back up your arm about 1/4 to 1/2 inch and then gently squeeze it. I'll try to take a picture of mine. I kind of had to play with it to get a sweet spot.


----------



## charleston-mom

minerva2000 said:


> This is what I meant by the space at the top.  Ignore the dirty/dusty mirror just being stored in my guest room, it's right by natural light, so best place to take a picture and easiest way for me to take that angle




I'm hoping this helps.  Mine has a little gap too.  I found that when I push it too far down, it's not as comfortable.  I had to gently bend and it actually took me about 7 tries on and off till I got it to where I don't even notice it's on.  It was like put on, bend a little, nope - not that way, bend the other side, oops too much - just patiently working with it (you don't want to bend too much), but just gentle.  I also warmed it a little so I could bend it a little without hurting it.  The hardest part was getting it to fit perfect on the top as you look at it, without it pressing into my skin or making a fold on my skin on the back (inside) of my wrist.

I actually did bend the bottom a little more than the top - but in baby steps - if that makes sense.

Here's some pictures:


----------



## charleston-mom

minerva2000 said:


> This is what I meant by the space at the top.  Ignore the dirty/dusty mirror just being stored in my guest room, it's right by natural light, so best place to take a picture and easiest way for me to take that angle



And one more.




So there is a gap - it's not tight - but it's much more comfortable if it's not too too tight.  However - 1/2 inch further down (towards my hand) and mine looks just like yours.  Just that tiny little bit made all the difference.  It's still over my bone - but not as far as I originally thought it should go.  You really notice it when I turn my hand over and you look at the back - but it looks like it fits perfect from the top - which is where you want it to - just that tiny bit.  At first I thought I was wearing it completely wrong.  I thought it should be way far down too, but than I realized my bone was still in the sweet spot and it looked pretty and felt wonderful.

I hope it works for you too!  Your cuff is gorgeous!  I liked the silver on you VERY much too though.  I'm wondering if the silver is easier to work with in terms of bending it very slightly in comparison to the ruthenium and black ones.  The silver was very easy for me to work with.  I don't know if I could have made the ones you're trying work because my wrists are small.  I hope it works.  Again - I do love the silver on you.  I actually think it's gorgeous with your skin tone.


----------



## diane278

minerva2000 said:


> I have both the right ruthenium in small and right black carbon in medium. , for those who want to see comparisons.  Both are shiny.  The ruthenium is sort of a gun metal color and the black carbon is like a black metal, but also almost deep brownish, if that makes sense (where the shine is).
> I have tiny, bony wrists (about 5.5") and they fit fine--I was told I could squeeze them down to fit perfectly (I'm small, but strong... Squeezing them isn't an issue, but opening them  while on my wrists is, so I have them just at the point where it's a struggle to get them on and off).
> I also feel that the medium is a bit big on my short arms (I'm muscular, so, combined with my tiny wrists , short arms, and strong forearms, my arms are NOT straight and the medium isn't flush from top to bottom), but I LOVE the medium's look.  If it would fit, I'd get the large, but that's impossible with my arms.
> Here are some pics. I found the silver to be too flashy for me (bc of how big it looks on my arms), but I took a pic next to  a white gold ring so you can see color.  The last image, where the ruthenium looks silver is much lighter than it is in person, just so you can see detail between the two.


I think your bracelets look great on you! I am posting a pix of the three I still have: small ruthenium (R), medium silver (R) and large silver (L) . This is an old photo I took for a  book I made online one night when I couldn't sleep a few years ago. It was all about EP. I'm her oldest groupie! The ruthenium looks darker in regular light.  I may have posted this photo somewhere on this forum previously. Sorry if this is a repeat.....


----------



## charleston-mom

diane278 said:


> I think your bracelets look great on you! I am posting a pix of the three I still have: small ruthenium (R), medium silver (R) and large silver (L) . This is an old photo I took for a  book I made online one night when I couldn't sleep a few years ago. It was all about EP. I'm her oldest groupie! The ruthenium looks darker in regular light.  I may have posted this photo somewhere on this forum previously. Sorry if this is a repeat.....



What a fun picture!


----------



## CobaltBlu

charleston-mom said:


> And one more.
> 
> View attachment 2914718
> 
> 
> So there is a gap - it's not tight - but it's much more comfortable if it's not too too tight.  However - 1/2 inch further down (towards my hand) and mine looks just like yours.  Just that tiny little bit made all the difference.  It's still over my bone - but not as far as I originally thought it should go.  You really notice it when I turn my hand over and you look at the back - but it looks like it fits perfect from the top - which is where you want it to - just that tiny bit.  At first I thought I was wearing it completely wrong.  I thought it should be way far down too, but than I realized my bone was still in the sweet spot and it looked pretty and felt wonderful.
> 
> I hope it works for you too!  Your cuff is gorgeous!  I liked the silver on you VERY much too though.  I'm wondering if the silver is easier to work with in terms of bending it very slightly in comparison to the ruthenium and black ones.  The silver was very easy for me to work with.  I don't know if I could have made the ones you're trying work because my wrists are small.  I hope it works.  Again - I do love the silver on you.  I actually think it's gorgeous with your skin tone.



sorry, is yours the small or the medium?

By the way, there is a gold one on ebay right now...


----------



## minerva2000

charleston-mom said:


> And one more.
> 
> View attachment 2914718
> 
> 
> So there is a gap - it's not tight - but it's much more comfortable if it's not too too tight.  However - 1/2 inch further down (towards my hand) and mine looks just like yours.  Just that tiny little bit made all the difference.  It's still over my bone - but not as far as I originally thought it should go.  You really notice it when I turn my hand over and you look at the back - but it looks like it fits perfect from the top - which is where you want it to - just that tiny bit.  At first I thought I was wearing it completely wrong.  I thought it should be way far down too, but than I realized my bone was still in the sweet spot and it looked pretty and felt wonderful.
> 
> I hope it works for you too!  Your cuff is gorgeous!  I liked the silver on you VERY much too though.  I'm wondering if the silver is easier to work with in terms of bending it very slightly in comparison to the ruthenium and black ones.  The silver was very easy for me to work with.  I don't know if I could have made the ones you're trying work because my wrists are small.  I hope it works.  Again - I do love the silver on you.  I actually think it's gorgeous with your skin tone.



I see what you mean.  I'll try and play with it and see, I'm just worried it won't sit on wrist bone properly (mine sticks out and arms are short--you can see in the pic, everything quickly narrows at my wrist and my wrist is pretty much just a jutting bone, then forearm muscles quickly start on my short arms) and it's already hard to get on and off, so I'm also worried about being able to get it on and off with a many minute struggle.  

By the way, my small one is the ruthenium (gun metal) one, not silver!


----------



## skyqueen

minerva2000 said:


> This is what I meant by the space at the top.  Ignore the dirty/dusty mirror just being stored in my guest room, it's right by natural light, so best place to take a picture and easiest way for me to take that angle


Can you tweak it a bit? Does look a bit big. I'm not familiar with the carbon cuff but the SS cuff can be adjusted...a bit.



diane278 said:


> I think your bracelets look great on you! I am posting a pix of the three I still have: small ruthenium (R), medium silver (R) and large silver (L) . This is an old photo I took for a  book I made online one night when I couldn't sleep a few years ago. It was all about EP. I'm her oldest groupie! The ruthenium looks darker in regular light.  I may have posted this photo somewhere on this forum previously. Sorry if this is a repeat.....


What a family!



CobaltBlu said:


> By the way, there is a gold one on ebay right now...


Shoot me!


----------



## diane278

skyqueen said:


> Can you tweak it a bit? Does look a bit big. I'm not familiar with the carbon cuff but the SS cuff can be adjusted...a bit.
> 
> 
> What a family!
> 
> 
> Shoot me![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I'm a silver girl at heart.  It started with my hippie college days in the early 70's when I wore Native American jewelry.  I've never wavered in my love of silver. If I had crossed over to gold, I'd probably be broke. A gold cuff is probably a house payment! I know most people prefer gold, but I've always been a bit of an odd duck.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

I also have the small ruthenium - love seeing it in pix, & wish I had wrists big enough to wear the medium too!


----------



## diane278

MissFluffyCat said:


> I also have the small ruthenium - love seeing it in pix, & wish I had wrists big enough to wear the medium too!


It surprised me years ago to learn that the size of the small and medium are in with width (depth) of the bracelets. The circumference of them is the same.


----------



## TravelBug

I love wearing my small ruthenium cuff.  It's so chic, simple and elegant.  But I've had quite a lot of scratches on it   How am I suppose to care for it?  Does anybody have one that's 'aged' with scratches and perhaps patina?  I love the shine but I am afraid it's going to be gone soon.  What is the 'timeless' look for the ruthenium - I don't suppose you can polish it?


----------



## diane278

TravelBug said:


> I love wearing my small ruthenium cuff.  It's so chic, simple and elegant.  But I've had quite a lot of scratches on it   How am I suppose to care for it?  Does anybody have one that's 'aged' with scratches and perhaps patina?  I love the shine but I am afraid it's going to be gone soon.  What is the 'timeless' look for the ruthenium - I don't suppose you can polish it?


I polish my small ruthenium, just like I do with my silver ones. and I accept scratches as patina. If I do get a really deep scrape on a piece, I have the store buff it for me. I do admit that I rarely wear it as I usually wear my silver medium.


----------



## swee7bebe

I just got a black carbon bone cuff today from my favorite consignment store for a great price - $195. It's a size small I believe for the right arm but I like it better on my left wrist. It fits better on that wrist. Does it look strange?


----------



## brae

swee7bebe said:


> I just got a black carbon bone cuff today from my favorite consignment store for a great price - $195. It's a size small I believe for the right arm but I like it better on my left wrist. It fits better on that wrist. Does it look strange?
> 
> View attachment 3080178


As long as the bump in the bracelet goes over your wrist bone then it looks good to me... Which is what it looks like in the picture from what I can tell.

Awesome find.


----------



## skyqueen

swee7bebe said:


> I just got a black carbon bone cuff today from my favorite consignment store for a great price - $195. It's a size small I believe for the right arm but I like it better on my left wrist. It fits better on that wrist. Does it look strange?
> 
> View attachment 3080178


 


brae said:


> As long as the bump in the bracelet goes over your wrist bone then it looks good to me... Which is what it looks like in the picture from what I can tell.
> 
> Awesome find.


I agree...this is how it should be worn. The "bump" goes over the wrist bone.
Awesome find, swee7bebe!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi.  It looks wrong, like you bought a bone cuff but didn't know there are different ones for each hand.  The bone bump on yours is on the wrong place so it looks goofy.  I would return it an get one that fits.  It's a statement piece.


----------



## BigAkoya

swee7bebe said:


> I just got a black carbon bone cuff today from my favorite consignment store for a great price - $195. It's a size small I believe for the right arm but I like it better on my left wrist. It fits better on that wrist. Does it look strange?
> 
> View attachment 3080178



Hi. It looks wrong, like you bought a bone cuff but didn't know there are different ones for each hand. The bone bump on yours is on the wrong place so it looks goofy. I would return it an get one that fits. It's a statement piece.


----------



## gazoo

Can anyone please post the width measurements at the bone part, where the cuff is widest of both the small and medium?


----------



## vavaval

swee7bebe said:


> I just got a black carbon bone cuff today from my favorite consignment store for a great price - $195. It's a size small I believe for the right arm but I like it better on my left wrist. It fits better on that wrist. Does it look strange?
> 
> View attachment 3080178


IMO, it does look strange because that's actually being worn upside down. The curve of the cuff should be over your wrist bone.


----------



## mrsinsyder

skyqueen said:


> I agree...this is how it should be worn. The "bump" goes over the wrist bone.
> Awesome find, swee7bebe!!!


It's upside down, it definitely doesn't give it the same look.


----------



## skyqueen

willeyi said:


> Hi. It looks wrong, like you bought a bone cuff but didn't know there are different ones for each hand. The bone bump on yours is on the wrong place so it looks goofy. I would return it an get one that fits. It's a statement piece.


 


vavaval said:


> IMO, it does look strange because that's actually being worn upside down. The curve of the cuff should be over your wrist bone.


 


mrsinsyder said:


> It's upside down, it definitely doesn't give it the same look.


You're right...the "bump" is upside down.


----------



## MBeech

Did anyone else notice that the bone cuffs (at least in silver and gold, not sure about the ruthenium or carbon plated copper versions) are hollow? I wonder if there is a reason for making them hollow or if its just a cost cutting measure by Tiffany...


----------



## MatAllston

I have the cuff in silver, it's the newer version. Not sure if the older version is solid. I do like the fact that mine is hollow as it feels great on my writs the and I sometime forget that I have it on.


----------



## italianbaglady

I have the Silver older version. It is quite heavy in my opinion.  When I tap it, it sounded hollow. I think if it were solid it would be too heavy to wear comfortably on the wrist.


----------



## MBeech

italianbaglady said:


> I have the Silver older version. It is quite heavy in my opinion.  When I tap it, it sounded hollow. I think if it were solid it would be too heavy to wear comfortably on the wrist.



I'm glad to hear the older version is hollow as well - they probably do then construct it with the hollow interior to make certain it is not uncomfortably heavy on the wearer's wrist.

But would it be too heavy? For instance, my gold Rolex and gold Patek Philippe have absolutely solid bracelets (and cases too - where the case can be solid) and have the weight to match - both weighing over 220 grams, which is probably more than the bracelet would weigh if solid. The heaviness of their weight disappears when I am wearing it, so I don't know if it necessarily would be an issue with a piece like the bone cuff. 

I would really love the bone cuff in 18k, but the price is quite high (especially taking into consideration the hollow construction).  I guess I am ok with it being hollow - if that's how the original was intended. I just don't like pieces that are later changed to hollow (but still have the price of the solid version). 

Does anyone have the 18k version? Would love to see modeling pics.


----------



## purplepoodles

I have an older cuff. 
I can wear it for days at a time and love it. Whither it is hollow or solid it doesn't matter as it is the most comfortable piece of jewellery I wear. 

When I put it on after not wearing it for a while sometimes I have to ease the cuff open a bit to get it into my wrist. Also after wearing it for a while usually it has to be tightened. I love this that the piece is so organic. 

So either it is solid or hollow, and I tend to think parts are hollow based on a tiny dent on the bump, the design works perfectly for me.


----------



## MatAllston

MBeech said:


> I'm glad to hear the older version is hollow as well - they probably do then construct it with the hollow interior to make certain it is not uncomfortably heavy on the wearer's wrist.
> 
> But would it be too heavy? For instance, my gold Rolex and gold Patek Philippe have absolutely solid bracelets (and cases too - where the case can be solid) and have the weight to match - both weighing over 220 grams, which is probably more than the bracelet would weigh if solid. The heaviness of their weight disappears when I am wearing it, so I don't know if it necessarily would be an issue with a piece like the bone cuff.
> 
> I would really love the bone cuff in 18k, but the price is quite high (especially taking into consideration the hollow construction).  I guess I am ok with it being hollow - if that's how the original was intended. I just don't like pieces that are later changed to hollow (but still have the price of the solid version).
> 
> Does anyone have the 18k version? Would love to see modeling pics.



I was debating about the gold one but I settled for the silver version. I am not really a fan of silver but I think the bone cuff looks better in silver. The opening of the cuff gets scratched pretty easily. If I has settled for the gold one, I would be upset. I went back to the boutique last week and saw a gold one on display. I asked my husband if he likes the gold version and he said the silver version looks a lot nicer.


----------



## purplepoodles

MatAllston said:


> I was debating about the gold one but I settled for the silver version. I am not really a fan of silver but I think the bone cuff looks better in silver. The opening of the cuff gets scratched pretty easily. If I has settled for the gold one, I would be upset. I went back to the boutique last week and saw a gold one on display. I asked my husband if he likes the gold version and he said the silver version looks a lot nicer.



Interesting I  find the bump takes most of the scratches. Yesterday I opened up my iBook and while opening it up got a small sharp dent in the bump. I'd be very unhappy if that happened to a v expensive cuff.  Very expensive being relative here.


----------



## MBeech

MatAllston said:


> I was debating about the gold one but I settled for the silver version. I am not really a fan of silver but I think the bone cuff looks better in silver. The opening of the cuff gets scratched pretty easily. If I has settled for the gold one, I would be upset. I went back to the boutique last week and saw a gold one on display. I asked my husband if he likes the gold version and he said the silver version looks a lot nicer.



Thanks for your input on the gold version, MatAllston. Like you, I am not typically a silver fan, but I think the bone cuff is meant to be in silver (Peretti originally made it in ivory, wood, and silver for Halston - the gold came later after she joined Tiffany's). I am happy with my silver version, although it pushed me out of my comfort zone because of the metal color, but I really do like it.

 I do have most of my scratches on the bump like the other poster said, but I do have some around the opening as well.


----------



## MBeech

purplepoodles said:


> Interesting I  find the bump takes most of the scratches. Yesterday I opened up my iBook and while opening it up got a small sharp dent in the bump. I'd be very unhappy if that happened to a v expensive cuff.  Very expensive being relative here.



Oh my!! a DENT??? Is it a bad one? Definitely a turn off for me from getting the gold - there is no way I could live with that happening to the gold version given the price! 

The denting sure wouldn't happen if they were solid...sigh.


----------



## purplepoodles

It's tiny. Had to look hard when I was writing my reply to find it. Caught the edge of the keyboard/base don't remember doing that before with any of my oversized sports watches or Navaho pieces. 

Talk to your SA she can tell you what will be reasonable wear & tear. Always found Tiffany staff very honest. If they can't give you an answer they will find out then get back to you. 

Don't want to talk you out of such a beautiful piece & if I hadn't got the ding the day before wouldn't have mentioned it when I saw your post. 

It will be some time before I can get it in to Tiffany and see if my cuff can be refurbished but honestly it won't stop me wearing it for the summer.


----------



## skyqueen

Thanks for reviving this thread! I haven't worn my cuff for quite a while...perfect for summer!


----------



## MBeech

One last question about the cuff - does anyone know if it comes in multiple sizes? I know they come in a small width, a medium width, and a large width (with the split), but I am wondering if they are made in different wrist sizes. When I got my silver version, the SA didn't mention anything about multiple wrist sizes, but when looking on the website it says they are all in size medium (the ones available on the website that is). Can anyone confirm that they are only in size medium, or that they do in fact come in other sizes?


----------



## LizO...

MBeech said:


> One last question about the cuff - does anyone know if it comes in multiple sizes? I know they come in a small width, a medium width, and a large width (with the split), but I am wondering if they are made in different wrist sizes. When I got my silver version, the SA didn't mention anything about multiple wrist sizes, but when looking on the website it says they are all in size medium (the ones available on the website that is). Can anyone confirm that they are only in size medium, or that they do in fact come in other sizes?



As far I know there are no multiple sizes.
But I realized there are differences in metal.
For example on my right wrist I wear the small Ruthenium version (silver does not fit to tight),
on my left wrist I wear the small silver cuff (Ruthenium version is to big).
You really have to try it on.
I am not sure if the medium version of the cuff is bigger, I never tried.


----------



## purplepoodles

MBeech said:


> One last question about the cuff - does anyone know if it comes in multiple sizes? I know they come in a small width, a medium width, and a large width (with the split), but I am wondering if they are made in different wrist sizes. When I got my silver version, the SA didn't mention anything about multiple wrist sizes, but when looking on the website it says they are all in size medium (the ones available on the website that is). Can anyone confirm that they are only in size medium, or that they do in fact come in other sizes?



Believe I may have a small. The inside measures just under 5 inches. The outside 5 1/2 inches.


----------



## purplepoodles

Today saw a lady in a conservative dark business suit wearing a silver cuff stacked with a largish pearl bracelet. Looked really great together. Wonder how real pearls would wear against silver?


----------



## whifi

bought the smallest bone cuff in black yesterday... what a stunning piece! interestingly, my SA showed me on the computer that it was the last piece available in the entire company (they are shipping it from another store). seems production on this piece cannot keep up with demand?


----------



## purplepoodles

whifi said:


> bought the smallest bone cuff in black yesterday... what a stunning piece! interestingly, my SA showed me on the computer that it was the last piece available in the entire company (they are shipping it from another store). seems production on this piece cannot keep up with demand?



Congratulations  on your new cuff! Stunning stunning piece! Please post pix when you get it. I'd love another for my other wrist.


----------



## MatAllston

Does anyone here own the YG version? I have yet to see one in the wild.


----------



## purplepoodles

MatAllston said:


> Does anyone here own the YG version? I have yet to see one in the wild.



That would be stunning too! Only seen one cuff in the wild and that was silver. Looked great with a conventional black business suit. 

The cuff in gold would be a huge hunk of gold even if it was hollow.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

My best friend bought the black ruthenium. He gets so many compliments from it.


----------



## Susan45

I had the same question about the inside measurements.  I emailed customer service and here is a copy of the response 

Thank you for contacting Tiffany & Co, the Elsa Peretti Bone cuff in 18k gold is stunning!

The sizes small and medium refer to the width of the cuff, not the actual fit. The small, medium and large are all meant to fit a medium size wrist which would be 6". Keep in mind they are also designed to go on either a left or right wrist as well. The inventory is very limited, however if you need assistance with placing an order please feel free to contact me directly and I can try to source one for you.


----------



## MatAllston

I don't think that is true. My wrist is a size 5. I have tried on the medium and it almost fell off my wrist. The small fits me perfectly. Been wearing my small for years now and I am very happy with it.


----------



## Susan45

I tried one on last week in Boston.  I called them after reading your post and it is 6" and they call it small.  It fit me so that works for me.  Maybe they had a smaller one at one time?  The communication with them is difficult they call them small medium and large for the height and the inside dimension they refer to as medium (even though Boston referred to it as small).  I also called Montreal and got the same answer. 

MatAllston - Do you have it in silver or gold.  I am debating on the two.  Did you have a break in period or was it ok at first?    I have a December birthday and am hinting that I want one for Birthday/Christmas.


----------



## purplepoodles

MatAllston said:


> I don't think that is true. My wrist is a size 5. I have tried on the medium and it almost fell off my wrist. The small fits me perfectly. Been wearing my small for years now and I am very happy with it.



Same here. I have a small left hand silver bone cuff and last week while visiting a new local Tiffany, tried on a medium right. T he cuff literally fell off. 

My current small cuff had to be reshaped considerably to fit properly when I originally got it so I can see a larger small wrist fitting either a small or a medium as the cuffs can take a fair bit of adjustment.


----------



## Canturi lover

purplepoodles said:


> Same here. I have a small left hand silver bone cuff and last week while visiting a new local Tiffany, tried on a medium right. T he cuff literally fell off.
> 
> My current small cuff had to be reshaped considerably to fit properly when I originally got it so I can see a larger small wrist fitting either a small or a medium as the cuffs can take a fair bit of adjustment.



Hi purplepoodles , when you say your cuff had to be reshaped to fit properly, was this done by you or the store?  I have always loved them but have not pulled the trigger because the small seems loose on me. TIA


----------



## MatAllston

Susan45 said:


> I tried one on last week in Boston.  I called them after reading your post and it is 6" and they call it small.  It fit me so that works for me.  Maybe they had a smaller one at one time?  The communication with them is difficult they call them small medium and large for the height and the inside dimension they refer to as medium (even though Boston referred to it as small).  I also called Montreal and got the same answer.
> 
> MatAllston - Do you have it in silver or gold.  I am debating on the two.  Did you have a break in period or was it ok at first?    I have a December birthday and am hinting that I want one for Birthday/Christmas.



I was interested in the YG version initially as I prefer owning fine jewelry and I am not into silver. I tried and the YG version did not look good on me at all and the silver one did. I am so happy with the silver one although I need to clean/polish it often. Overall, I am glad that I didn't go with the YG version as the silver looks great on me and the cuff gets scratches easily. I would be upset for spending more than $10k on the YG version and seeing scratches on it.


----------



## Susan45

MatAllston said:


> I was interested in the YG version initially as I prefer owning fine jewelry and I am not into silver. I tried and the YG version did not look good on me at all and the silver one did. I am so happy with the silver one although I need to clean/polish it often. Overall, I am glad that I didn't go with the YG version as the silver looks great on me and the cuff gets scratches easily. I would be upset for spending more than $10k on the YG version and seeing scratches on it.


THANK YOU for that advice.  I am thinking I will go back and try the silver one on.  I think that would also upset me.  I have some white gold and platinum necklaces and earrings that I would be able to wear it with.


----------



## purplepoodles

Canturi lover said:


> Hi purplepoodles , when you say your cuff had to be reshaped to fit properly, was this done by you or the store?  I have always loved them but have not pulled the trigger because the small seems loose on me. TIA



Mine was loose on me too, it is now considerably smaller and tighter than new store stock. My current cuff was reshaped before I decided to buy it. I have an Hermes pair of horn cuffs and one is very slightly larger than the other and somehow manages to fall off so I'm very fussy about fit. 

Every now and again on a hot day I push the cuff together a bit as mine seems to relax slightly if you know that I mean? I don't baby it at all as it can stay on for days when I'm travelling. It has had some hard wear and imo looks great but certainly not new. 


The SA last weekend offered to tighten the store cuff for me while I was considering the purchase. But I knew I wasn't going to buy it then so declined. 

Good luck Canturi lover! Come back and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Canturi lover

purplepoodles said:


> Mine was loose on me too, it is now considerably smaller and tighter than new store stock. My current cuff was reshaped before I decided to buy it. I have an Hermes pair of horn cuffs and one is very slightly larger than the other and somehow manages to fall off so I'm very fussy about fit.
> 
> Every now and again on a hot day I push the cuff together a bit as mine seems to relax slightly if you know that I mean? I don't baby it at all as it can stay on for days when I'm travelling. It has had some hard wear and imo looks great but certainly not new.
> 
> 
> The SA last weekend offered to tighten the store cuff for me while I was considering the purchase. But I knew I wasn't going to buy it then so declined.
> 
> Good luck Canturi lover! Come back and let us know what you decide.



Thank you for the information [emoji3]. I will have to go in for another visit [emoji6]


----------



## Tiffanylady

I know it's not a bone cuff, but...
Got my 1982 Elsa Peretti Modernist Cuff in the mail today! To say I am in love is an understatement! This piece is 34 years old and in MINT condition [emoji173]️


----------



## Susan45

Tiffanylady said:


> I know it's not a bone cuff, but...
> Got my 1982 Elsa Peretti Modernist Cuff in the mail today! To say I am in love is an understatement! This piece is 34 years old and in MINT condition [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505459
> View attachment 3505460


That is beautiful.  It fits perfect on you.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Susan45 said:


> That is beautiful.  It fits perfect on you.  Congratulations!!!



Thank you Susan! [emoji173]️


----------



## purplepoodles

Tiffanylady said:


> I know it's not a bone cuff, but...
> Got my 1982 Elsa Peretti Modernist Cuff in the mail today! To say I am in love is an understatement! This piece is 34 years old and in MINT condition [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505459
> View attachment 3505460



Fabulous piece! Never seen this design before & absolutely love it. It is timeless


----------



## Tiffanylady

purplepoodles said:


> Fabulous piece! Never seen this design before & absolutely love it. It is timeless



Thank you! I can't stop staring at it lol! I have a thing for cuffs... [emoji173]️


----------



## Susan45

Today I bought a pre-owned silver bone cuff online.   It will come next Friday 11/4.  I looked at a gold one at Tiffany's and fell in love with it.  
MatAllston had some good advice and I decided to go with the silver.   I am hoping the silver looks good on me.    It looks to be in pretty good condition.   I bought from a store with a return policy - just in case.  I can't wait to get it


----------



## MatAllston

Susan45 said:


> Today I bought a pre-owned silver bone cuff online.   It will come next Friday 11/4.  I looked at a gold one at Tiffany's and fell in love with it.
> MatAllston had some good advice and I decided to go with the silver.   I am hoping the silver looks good on me.    It looks to be in pretty good condition.   I bought from a store with a return policy - just in case.  I can't wait to get it



Can't wait to see it on you. If you need it polished, Tiffany could do it for around $50 and it would come back looking brand new.


----------



## Susan45

Having Tiffany's polish it is a great idea.  Thank you!


----------



## Susan45

Here is my new bone cuff.  It is from 1978.  That was a surprise.  Have they changed since then???


----------



## Susan45

Here is another -


----------



## purplepoodles

Susan45 said:


> Here is my new bone cuff.  It is from 1978.  That was a surprise.  Have they changed since then???
> View attachment 3513106
> View attachment 3513107
> View attachment 3513108



Looks great Susan45! Certainly looks very shiny and perfect on my screen. Looks like you did great! Congratulations!


----------



## Susan45

purplepoodles said:


> Looks great Susan45! Certainly looks very shiny and perfect on my screen. Looks like you did great! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## purplepoodles

Susan45 said:


> Thank you!



Good photos too. I've tried to capture those curved reflections & failed miserably.


----------



## MilesAway2015

I would like to buy that bracelet for myself for christmas...but is it also big enough for the wrist of a man? If it is too tight, is it possible to bend it a little bit? Thanks in advance


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Hi there,

Here is the black on copper finish. It is slightly bendable if u wanted to adjust it. 

I believe this was a medium.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Here is another shot.


----------



## MilesAway2015

Saywhatyouwant said:


> View attachment 3844450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another shot.


Thank you so much...
Looks great on you...but there is also a bigger size, or am i wrong? A size that looks bigger on the wrist


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Yes, I believe so. There is a slightly larger design. 

The larger one was just a bit too bulky, but it's all personal preference. It's best to try one on to make sure it looks right (also try both left and right wrists just to be sure it feels okay). There cuffs are tricky to wear so it's best to see in person. 

Share pics if you do purchase it. I'm sure it will look good on you.


----------



## MilesAway2015

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Yes, I believe so. There is a slightly larger design.
> 
> The larger one was just a bit too bulky, but it's all personal preference. It's best to try one on to make sure it looks right (also try both left and right wrists just to be sure it feels okay). There cuffs are tricky to wear so it's best to see in person.
> 
> Share pics if you do purchase it. I'm sure it will look good on you.


What do you mean with tricky? Difficult to get it on the wrist?
Sure, i will post pics...and yes: it is all personal preference


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Tricky in terms of styling. It's just a unique piece. But I'm sure it will look good on you.


----------



## diane278

I have all three sizes. I am reposting a photo of them. The small is ruthenium, the medium and large are sterling. The small and mediums are right-handed while the large is left-handed.  I usually wear the medium (I’m right-handed) but wanted the option of wearing the large at the same time so I got it for my left wrist. I only wear both with long sleeves with the bracelets peeking out.


----------



## AlyceG

Saywhatyouwant said:


> View attachment 3844446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Here is the black on copper finish. It is slightly bendable if u wanted to adjust it.
> 
> I believe this was a medium.



I never thought of a man wearing a bone cuff but jees this looks good on you!


----------



## westjenn

AlyceG said:


> I never thought of a man wearing a bone cuff but jees this looks good on you!


Totally agree! Love it. So this particlar bracelet in black- what is the finish made of? Can these ever be repolished/dipped again? Not sure what the process would be..TIA!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Thanks, AlyceG. You're very kind.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

westjenn said:


> Totally agree! Love it. So this particlar bracelet in black- what is the finish made of? Can these ever be repolished/dipped again? Not sure what the process would be..TIA!



I believe it's copper with black finish. I'm not sure about repolishing or being dipped. But it has a soft shine to it.  It has retained its original finish.  A cloth would be sufficient to clean it. Hope this helps.


----------



## MilesAway2015

Thank you everybody for your nice answers 
I will keep you updated


----------



## MilesAway2015

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Tricky in terms of styling. It's just a unique piece. But I'm sure it will look good on you.


Ok, i see

Yeah...it will look good on me 
Haha


----------



## westjenn

So, if my wrist is 6.5 in. and the cuff that I was contemplating buying: Length edge to edge (openings) is 5 in. and is listed as "Small to Medium" will it fit me? I've read through all of the pages and looked on T&CO's website and I don't see a clear answer on corresponding sizes.. I assume since the cuff is open it would? TIA!


----------



## gazoo

westjenn said:


> So, if my wrist is 6.5 in. and the cuff that I was contemplating buying: Length edge to edge (openings) is 5 in. and is listed as "Small to Medium" will it fit me? I've read through all of the pages and looked on T&CO's website and I don't see a clear answer on corresponding sizes.. I assume since the cuff is open it would? TIA!



The sizes are only based on the width of the piece. Narrow Bone cuff being the Small, mid sized one is called the Medium, and the longer one with the ridge in it, is the Large. They are all made the same size as far as inner circumference. I think it would fit you. My wrist is 6" and I had to have mine molded to me by the S.A. at Tiffany's. It came far wider than my wrist. Best to try on in person, if at all possible, as different widths are more comfortable for some.


----------



## MatAllston

westjenn said:


> So, if my wrist is 6.5 in. and the cuff that I was contemplating buying: Length edge to edge (openings) is 5 in. and is listed as "Small to Medium" will it fit me? I've read through all of the pages and looked on T&CO's website and I don't see a clear answer on corresponding sizes.. I assume since the cuff is open it would? TIA!



I think a medium would fit you. My wrist is 5.5 inches and the small bone cuff fits me just fine. The medium is too loose on me.


----------



## westjenn

Thanks! We'll see when it arrives Friday  I'll post pix!


----------



## westjenn

Well guys- just a quick update... I successfully 'stretched' my bracelet just a bit- so that I can wear it on my right wrist...... before doing that it was too tight! My left wrist is smaller..and it fits much more comfortably. 
Question: why are they sold as Right or Left? I mean-- aren't they interchangable? I seem to be able to wear mine on either without issue...


----------



## gazoo

westjenn said:


> Well guys- just a quick update... I successfully 'stretched' my bracelet just a bit- so that I can wear it on my right wrist...... before doing that it was too tight! My left wrist is smaller..and it fits much more comfortably.
> Question: why are they sold as Right or Left? I mean-- aren't they interchangable? I seem to be able to wear mine on either without issue...


The design is called the Bone cuff, so that the knobby round bit on one end goes over the corresponding wrist bone towards your fingers. Hence why they aren't meant to be interchangeable, left goes on left wrist bone, right on the right wrist. HTH!


----------



## westjenn

gazoo said:


> The design is called the Bone cuff, so that the knobby round bit on one end goes over the corresponding wrist bone towards your fingers. Hence why they aren't meant to be interchangeable, left goes on left wrist bone, right on the right wrist. HTH!


Thanks!


----------



## BigAkoya

westjenn said:


> Well guys- just a quick update... I successfully 'stretched' my bracelet just a bit- so that I can wear it on my right wrist...... before doing that it was too tight! My left wrist is smaller..and it fits much more comfortably.
> Question: why are they sold as Right or Left? I mean-- aren't they interchangable? I seem to be able to wear mine on either without issue...



You can also get the large.  To be clear, the "small" width cuff which is $995.00 comes in three sizes, small medium and large.  The medium or large is usually listed on the website but rarely the small.  I went to the store to try it on and the SA told me there was only one size which was medium.  That is not correct.  I told her I have a small wrist and the size medium is too big.  I told her I know it comes in a small.  Surely enough, she brought out a small. 

I would suggest you get the small bone cuff in a size large and see how it fits.  

Here is a photo of what I mean by the size options for the small bone cuff, the one for $995.00.  You can see for the left bone they show a size medium and large.


----------



## westjenn

willeyi said:


> You can also get the large.  To be clear, the "small" width cuff which is $995.00 comes in three sizes, small medium and large.  The medium or large is usually listed on the website but rarely the small.  I went to the store to try it on and the SA told me there was only one size which was medium.  That is not correct.  I told her I have a small wrist and the size medium is too big.  I told her I know it comes in a small.  Surely enough, she brought out a small.
> 
> I would suggest you get the small bone cuff in a size large and see how it fits.
> 
> Here is a photo of what I mean by the size options for the small bone cuff, the one for $995.00.  You can see for the left bone they show a size medium and large.
> 
> View attachment 3853919


This is so helpful thank you! I wish I had seen this post before I purchased this one! I'm going to make it work (or sell it on my own) I purchased it 2nd hand.. so a return to T&Co. isn't possible :/ 
I must have misunderstood a previous poster who said the Sm- Med- Large was the width of the bracelet.. not the cirucumference! Oh well.. Live & learn.. I did get this at 1/3 retail.. so I can't complain too much.


----------



## BigAkoya

gazoo said:


> The sizes are only based on the width of the piece. Narrow Bone cuff being the Small, mid sized one is called the Medium, and the longer one with the ridge in it, is the Large. They are all made the same size as far as inner circumference. I think it would fit you. My wrist is 6" and I had to have mine molded to me by the S.A. at Tiffany's. It came far wider than my wrist. Best to try on in person, if at all possible, as different widths are more comfortable for some.



The small bone cuff (by width) also comes in size small (by diameter).  I have one but had to convince the SA that a small did exist.  She said at first it only comes in one size which is not true.  The standard is a medium.  It also comes in a large too.  Maybe you can try and small and exchange it so it will fit better.

By the way, my wrist is 5 7/8" so almost 6" similar to yours and the size small is a much better fit than the medium (I tried both).  The medium was way too big on me.


----------



## diane278

Saywhatyouwant said:


> View attachment 3844450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another shot.


 Great Bottega leather case!


----------



## MilesAway2015

I got my bone cuff yesterday and i will open the box on christmas eve...so excited


----------



## diane278

MilesAway2015 said:


> I got my bone cuff yesterday and i will open the box on christmas eve...so excited


 It’ll be true love!


----------



## CNYC

I went in the fifth avenue store, tried on the bone cuff and doughnut, chose the bone cuff in small. Btw their stock seems to be better than online, both the bone cuff and the doughnut had small in store. The SA was very nice, offered me coffee and water, and not rush at all.


----------



## BigAkoya

CNYC said:


> View attachment 3881121
> View attachment 3881122
> View attachment 3881123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went in the fifth avenue store, tried on the bone cuff and doughnut, chose the bone cuff in small. Btw their stock seems to be better than online, both the bone cuff and the doughnut had small in store. The SA was very nice, offered me coffee and water, and not rush at all.



Looks great on you! 
If you like necklaces, I like to wear my cuff with the Peretti bottle necklace (the medium size one).  Both pieces have clean and flowing lines.  I get so many compliments on that combo.  

Congrats on your cuff!  Great choice and glad you found a small.  Fits you great!


----------



## CNYC

willeyi said:


> Looks great on you!
> If you like necklaces, I like to wear my cuff with the Peretti bottle necklace (the medium size one).  Both pieces have clean and flowing lines.  I get so many compliments on that combo.
> 
> Congrats on your cuff!  Great choice and glad you found a small.  Fits you great!



Thank you! That’s a great idea! I do love the bottle necklace, maybe I’ll try it on next time.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Very cool!


----------



## Canturi lover

I finally got it...... my new to me YG Bone Cuff!!!  I love it [emoji7]


----------



## MatAllston

Canturi lover said:


> I finally got it...... my new to me YG Bone Cuff!!!  I love it [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915195



WOW congrats!!! Please post a million modeling pics.


----------



## Canturi lover

Thanks MatAllston. Here are a couple. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Sorry about the horrible hands - it’s been a very hot Christmas. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## MatAllston

Canturi lover said:


> Thanks MatAllston. Here are a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry about the horrible hands - it’s been a very hot Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Very nice!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Canturi lover said:


> Thanks MatAllston. Here are a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry about the horrible hands - it’s been a very hot Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It looks beautiful on you!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## Cinder15

Very nice, looks like a work of art!


----------



## MilesAway2015

I got mine for Christmas...i am so in love with it


----------



## Canturi lover

AntiqueShopper said:


> It looks beautiful on you!  Wear it in good health!



Thank you [emoji253]


----------



## Canturi lover

MilesAway2015 said:


> I got mine for Christmas...i am so in love with it



It’s beautiful [emoji253]


----------



## MilesAway2015

Canturi lover said:


> It’s beautiful [emoji253]


Thank you...yes, it is beautiful.


----------



## larhot

Canturi lover said:


> I finally got it...... my new to me YG Bone Cuff!!!  I love it [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915195





Canturi lover said:


> Thanks MatAllston. Here are a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry about the horrible hands - it’s been a very hot Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



OHH Wow it is truly beautiful and it looks amazing on your wrist !
This piece of beauty has always been on my wish list. I would love to try it and of course to wear it one day. I never had the chance to look at it in person at tiffany´s because they usually do not have it in store. So I tried the silver one many times. But, of course, that is not the same.

Would you say, your YG small (i believe) is smaller in terms of the width (not the circumference) than the silver small one ?

I would be thrilled if you feel like sharing more modelling pics of you with it.


----------



## Canturi lover

Thank you for your kind words. Like you, my local store does not have the YG, therefore I had never tried it on. Also to note when I tried the silver one in store it was too big for me as I couldn’t adjust/squeeze the store one. From memory my YG is the same size as the small silver cuff. I’m not very good at selfies [emoji13]


----------



## MatAllston

Canturi lover said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Like you, my local store does not have the YG, therefore I had never tried it on. Also to note when I tried the silver one in store it was too big for me as I couldn’t adjust/squeeze the store one. From memory my YG is the same size as the small silver cuff. I’m not very good at selfies [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080588
> View attachment 4080589



Stunning!!!!! Love it on you. I have one in silver but after seeing yours, I want it in YG too.


----------



## Canturi lover

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ thank you. There is a left and a right on eBay at the moment [emoji6]


----------



## BigAkoya

There are different width sizes (in addition to circumference size), so be sure you get the right size.  As FYI, I noticed the Small  width with the Small circumference in silver are hard to find.  Good luck!

As FYI, I posted examples of width and circumference size differences a few posts up.


----------



## larhot

Canturi lover said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Like you, my local store does not have the YG, therefore I had never tried it on. Also to note when I tried the silver one in store it was too big for me as I couldn’t adjust/squeeze the store one. From memory my YG is the same size as the small silver cuff. I’m not very good at selfies [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080588
> View attachment 4080589



w o w this is just beyond beauty. Its really amazing beautiful and I really find it to be especially beautiful on you. I like the outfit in general and the bone cuff is just put so well into this whole setting. Love it. I really do need one myself, although I must say, judging from the silver bone cuff I´ve tried on, the design is not sooo well suited for my wrists. But anyway 

I wish you the most fun and joy wearing yours!

Also as a sidenote: your ring is such a beauty too!


----------



## cloverleigh

Canturi lover said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Like you, my local store does not have the YG, therefore I had never tried it on. Also to note when I tried the silver one in store it was too big for me as I couldn’t adjust/squeeze the store one. From memory my YG is the same size as the small silver cuff. I’m not very good at selfies [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080588
> View attachment 4080589



Wow I don’t come across the YG bone cuff often.  This looks so gorgeous on you!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Canturi lover said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Like you, my local store does not have the YG, therefore I had never tried it on. Also to note when I tried the silver one in store it was too big for me as I couldn’t adjust/squeeze the store one. From memory my YG is the same size as the small silver cuff. I’m not very good at selfies [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080588
> View attachment 4080589


Love all the eye candy!


----------



## Canturi lover

larhot said:


> w o w this is just beyond beauty. Its really amazing beautiful and I really find it to be especially beautiful on you. I like the outfit in general and the bone cuff is just put so well into this whole setting. Love it. I really do need one myself, although I must say, judging from the silver bone cuff I´ve tried on, the design is not sooo well suited for my wrists. But anyway
> 
> I wish you the most fun and joy wearing yours!
> 
> Also as a sidenote: your ring is such a beauty too!



Thank you Larhot. The silver didn’t look good on me either, but I always loved the design, so when I had the chance to buy the YG, it was a done deal lol. [emoji253]


----------



## Canturi lover

cloverleigh said:


> Wow I don’t come across the YG bone cuff often.  This looks so gorgeous on you!



Thank you cloverleigh.


----------



## Canturi lover

Violet Bleu said:


> Love all the eye candy!



[emoji253]. I love bracelets on both wrists and then just go from there lol


----------



## Violet Bleu

Canturi lover said:


> [emoji253]. I love bracelets on both wrists and then just go from there lol


Me too! I can never have enough! Wish I had more than two arms sometimes lol.


----------



## MarNYC

The small bone cuff in sterling has been on my wish list forever!
I am wondering which wrist I should wear it on though (since it is made for a specific R or L)
I do not own any large cuffs but usually wear a watch and wedding/engagement rings on my left hand and dainty bracelets on my right.
So I am leaning towards my right hand but since I am right handed am afraid it will take more of a beating 
Would the left be better for such a statement cuff??
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MarNYC

CNYC said:


> View attachment 3881121
> View attachment 3881122
> View attachment 3881123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went in the fifth avenue store, tried on the bone cuff and doughnut, chose the bone cuff in small. Btw their stock seems to be better than online, both the bone cuff and the doughnut had small in store. The SA was very nice, offered me coffee and water, and not rush at all.


It is gorgeous!
I am planning to go to the Fifth Avenue store to try it on.
The last time I went there I tried it on on the third floor and the salesperson did not seem to know anything about it (that it is R and L and the sizes they come in) 
I feel this is a bracelet that you need an experienced salesperson for!
Hoping to find it on the first floor as my experience has been that the first floor sales people are much more experienced and offer you beverages and are less rushed too


----------



## MatAllston

MarNYC said:


> The small bone cuff in sterling has been on my wish list forever!
> I am wondering which wrist I should wear it on though (since it is made for a specific R or L)
> I do not own any large cuffs but usually wear a watch and wedding/engagement rings on my left hand and dainty bracelets on my right.
> So I am leaning towards my right hand but since I am right handed am afraid it will take more of a beating
> Would the left be better for such a statement cuff??
> Any help would be greatly appreciated



I wear a watch, ering and wedding band on the left. I decided on a small silver cuff for my right and I am happy with my decision. I need to wear a watch every day and I find the cuff looks great on its own, without any ring. I wear it to work at times and I have not had any issue.


----------



## Canturi lover

+1.....I agree with MatAllston that the bone cuff looks great on its own. Please post pics when you get it [emoji253]


----------



## BigAkoya

MarNYC said:


> The small bone cuff in sterling has been on my wish list forever!
> I am wondering which wrist I should wear it on though (since it is made for a specific R or L)
> I do not own any large cuffs but usually wear a watch and wedding/engagement rings on my left hand and dainty bracelets on my right.
> So I am leaning towards my right hand but since I am right handed am afraid it will take more of a beating
> Would the left be better for such a statement cuff??
> Any help would be greatly appreciated



I wear a watch on my left arm and I wear my small bone cuff on my right.  I love the look.  

I am sure you know this, but the bike cuff comes in size small AND width small.  You have to be sure to tell the SA as some will try and sell you a size Medium or a width medium because that seems to be what they stock.  When I purchased my bone cuff, the SA told me it only came in size small and the medium width.  I told her no, I don’t want that one and there is a width small.  Surely enough, she comes out from the back with the exact piece I want.

While you are there, may I suggest you try on the medium size bottle pendant?  I wear the two together and love the look!  Both are from Elsa Peretti and have very fluid lines so they go well together.  It’s a simple yet bold look.  


Good luck to you!  I love my bone cuff and wear it a lot especially in summer.


----------



## MarNYC

MatAllston said:


> I wear a watch, ering and wedding band on the left. I decided on a small silver cuff for my right and I am happy with my decision. I need to wear a watch every day and I find the cuff looks great on its own, without any ring. I wear it to work at times and I have not had any issue.


Thanks so much!
Since I wear all my bracelets on my right, I was leaning towards that-and when I try to skip my watch I am lost without it.
I also love the bracelet or cuff by itself on my right too and this cuff makes a statement that is better on its own


----------



## MarNYC

Canturi lover said:


> +1.....I agree with MatAllston that the bone cuff looks great on its own. Please post pics when you get it [emoji253]


Hopefully I will be able to soon as it is on my wish list for my birthday


----------



## MarNYC

willeyi said:


> I wear a watch on my left arm and I wear my small bone cuff on my right.  I love the look.
> 
> I am sure you know this, but the bike cuff comes in size small AND width small.  You have to be sure to tell the SA as some will try and sell you a size Medium or a width medium because that seems to be what they stock.  When I purchased my bone cuff, the SA told me it only came in size small and the medium width.  I told her no, I don’t want that one and there is a width small.  Surely enough, she comes out from the back with the exact piece I want.
> 
> While you are there, may I suggest you try on the medium size bottle pendant?  I wear the two together and love the look!  Both are from Elsa Peretti and have very fluid lines so they go well together.  It’s a simple yet bold look.
> 
> 
> Good luck to you!  I love my bone cuff and wear it a lot especially in summer.



Thanks, I am hoping to find a knowledgeable sales person to get the fit right.
I actually need the small width cuff in size medium and I adore the bottle pendant too (another wish list item).
I am sure they look amazing together!


----------



## MatAllston

I’m wearing mine today.


----------



## MarNYC

MatAllston said:


> I’m wearing mine today.


WOW! It is beautiful


----------



## USCGirlie

Hi all, has anyone seen the small width (and in size small) in stores recently? I just called my local store and they said that Tiffany used to carry them but stopped producing them. I've also sent an email to CS to check just in case. Thanks!


----------



## BigAkoya

USCGirlie said:


> Hi all, has anyone seen the small width (and in size small) in stores recently? I just called my local store and they said that Tiffany used to carry them but stopped producing them. I've also sent an email to CS to check just in case. Thanks!



Hi!  You can ask the SA to do a search.  I was looking for the Elsa Peretti turquoise cabachon ring which turquoise is no longer available.  My SA searched and found the last two and I purchased one.  

I am surprised they don’t make the size small in the small width anymore.  I guess most people must have larger wrists, or small wristed people don’t like to wear that big cuff!  I have small wrists and love it on me.  

I hope you can find one.  I got mine at the Vegas Tiffany in Bellagio.  There are two of them in Vegas so maybe call those stores?  Just a thought.  

Hmmm... I have the medium bottle pendant which I love and was thinking about getting that large one too but not sure.  Your comment is making me think to get it before they retire that size too as I doubt many people buy that large one.  

I hope you find your cuff.


----------



## USCGirlie

willeyi said:


> Hi!  You can ask the SA to do a search.  I was looking for the Elsa Peretti turquoise cabachon ring which turquoise is no longer available.  My SA searched and found the last two and I purchased one.
> 
> I am surprised they don’t make the size small in the small width anymore.  I guess most people must have larger wrists, or small wristed people don’t like to wear that big cuff!  I have small wrists and love it on me.
> 
> I hope you can find one.  I got mine at the Vegas Tiffany in Bellagio.  There are two of them in Vegas so maybe call those stores?  Just a thought.
> 
> Hmmm... I have the medium bottle pendant which I love and was thinking about getting that large one too but not sure.  Your comment is making me think to get it before they retire that size too as I doubt many people buy that large one.
> 
> I hope you find your cuff.



Hi @willeyi -- thank you so much for your kind and helpful post! What's crazy is I even emailed Tiffany customer service and they said the cuff was no longer made in size small and was not available throughout the company. However, I went into my local Tiffany store this evening and asked an SA, thinking there'd be no chance that the item would actually be in store. This is the same store which I contacted over the weekend who also said the item was not available / no longer being made. Lo and behold, the SA pulled out one last cuff (in the small width & in size small) from a drawer!

I was so excited and purchased it. It's really a stunning piece like you all have mentioned. I'm thrilled to have found it! Thanks again @willeyi for your encouragement . By the way, I just looked up the medium bottle pendant and it looks very unique and artistic. I can imagine why you'd want the large size; hopefully you'll have lots of time to get it! 

Do any of you have tips on how best to put on the cuff? I struggle with it a bit. I also feel that it's not secure as my other bracelets when I'm washing my hands for example -- it feels like it will slip off, and yet I know it's difficult to remove. I probably just need to get used to the feeling!


----------



## BigAkoya

USCGirlie said:


> Hi @willeyi -- thank you so much for your kind and helpful post! What's crazy is I even emailed Tiffany customer service and they said the cuff was no longer made in size small and was not available throughout the company. However, I went into my local Tiffany store this evening and asked an SA, thinking there'd be no chance that the item would actually be in store. This is the same store which I contacted over the weekend who also said the item was not available / no longer being made. Lo and behold, the SA pulled out one last cuff (in the small width & in size small) from a drawer!
> 
> I was so excited and purchased it. It's really a stunning piece like you all have mentioned. I'm thrilled to have found it! Thanks again @willeyi for your encouragement . By the way, I just looked up the medium bottle pendant and it looks very unique and artistic. I can imagine why you'd want the large size; hopefully you'll have lots of time to get it!
> 
> Do any of you have tips on how best to put on the cuff? I struggle with it a bit. I also feel that it's not secure as my other bracelets when I'm washing my hands for example -- it feels like it will slip off, and yet I know it's difficult to remove. I probably just need to get used to the feeling!



Wow!  I am Soooo happy for you!  Mine started out a bit loose as I have small wrists, but then I squeezed it a bit tight to make it fit my wrist and I love it.  The SA said you can squeeze it and it’s not a problem at all.  It’s supposed to mold to your wrist.  

To remove it, you have to “undo” it to take it off as it will not fall off by itself like a bangle.  

Congrats again to you!


----------



## USCGirlie

willeyi said:


> Wow!  I am Soooo happy for you!  Mine started out a bit loose as I have small wrists, but then I squeezed it a bit tight to make it fit my wrist and I love it.  The SA said you can squeeze it and it’s not a problem at all.  It’s supposed to mold to your wrist.
> 
> To remove it, you have to “undo” it to take it off as it will not fall off by itself like a bangle.
> 
> Congrats again to you!



Thanks so much @willeyi, you are so sweet and kind! I really appreciate all the advice you gave in this thread in general too, it was so helpful to read and helped me make my decision to purchase this cuff. I love it by the way! I've now had it for four days and already have received a bunch of compliments. I'm also getting much more accustomed to putting it on (taking it off is super easy now). I love how bold this cuff is, in addition to it being such a beautiful sculptural piece! Such a unique addition to my collection!


----------



## BigAkoya

USCGirlie said:


> Hi @willeyi -- thank you so much for your kind and helpful post! What's crazy is I even emailed Tiffany customer service and they said the cuff was no longer made in size small and was not available throughout the company. However, I went into my local Tiffany store this evening and asked an SA, thinking there'd be no chance that the item would actually be in store. This is the same store which I contacted over the weekend who also said the item was not available / no longer being made. Lo and behold, the SA pulled out one last cuff (in the small width & in size small) from a drawer!
> 
> I was so excited and purchased it. It's really a stunning piece like you all have mentioned. I'm thrilled to have found it! Thanks again @willeyi for your encouragement . By the way, I just looked up the medium bottle pendant and it looks very unique and artistic. I can imagine why you'd want the large size; hopefully you'll have lots of time to get it!
> 
> Do any of you have tips on how best to put on the cuff? I struggle with it a bit. I also feel that it's not secure as my other bracelets when I'm washing my hands for example -- it feels like it will slip off, and yet I know it's difficult to remove. I probably just need to get used to the feeling!



You inspired me.... I did not want the Tiffany large bottle pendant to be discontinued and then I would have to chase finding it, so I grabbed one today at the store.  I love it.  Thank you for the push!


----------



## USCGirlie

willeyi said:


> You inspired me.... I did not want the Tiffany large bottle pendant to be discontinued and then I would have to chase finding it, so I grabbed one today at the store.  I love it.  Thank you for the push!



Congratulations!! If you're willing to share, whenever you have the chance, I'd love to see a pic!


----------



## BigAkoya

USCGirlie said:


> Congratulations!! If you're willing to share, whenever you have the chance, I'd love to see a pic!



Hi!  Here is the large bottle with the medium bottle and the small width & size small bone cuff so you can compare.

View attachment 4142784


----------



## BigAkoya




----------



## USCGirlie

willeyi said:


> View attachment 4142785



You have gorgeous and stunning pieces!! Congratulations again and enjoy them!!


----------



## tarana6

willeyi said:


> View attachment 4142785


Absolutely gorgeous! My jaw hit the floor :o


----------



## BigAkoya

Is anyone looking for the small width in medium size?  I saw it today at the NYC store


----------



## mrsinsyder

After fighting a four-year battle with Tiffany's to have my ruthenium cuff replaced, I was finally allowed to exchange it and went for the silver small instead. I love it


----------



## USCGirlie

mrsinsyder said:


> After fighting a four-year battle with Tiffany's to have my ruthenium cuff replaced, I was finally allowed to exchange it and went for the silver small instead. I love it
> View attachment 4278613



Congratulations!! If you're willing to share the story I'd love to hear about how it all worked out after 4 years!


----------



## mrsinsyder

USCGirlie said:


> Congratulations!! If you're willing to share the story I'd love to hear about how it all worked out after 4 years!


It’s been nothing but problems. I’ve only been able to wear it once - every time I took it out to wear it, the finish was wearing off, or was cracked, etc. It’s been sent to NYC many times for repair. Had it in in February and the manager said he’d consider an exchange if I had more problems. Well took it out to wear to a holiday party and it was horribly tarnished and cracking (they tried to say it was scratched even though I hadn’t worn it since the last replanting). I guess they finally got tired of me and let me exchange, but wouldn’t let me get the same finish, so I upgraded to silver.


----------



## USCGirlie

mrsinsyder said:


> It’s been nothing but problems. I’ve only been able to wear it once - every time I took it out to wear it, the finish was wearing off, or was cracked, etc. It’s been sent to NYC many times for repair. Had it in in February and the manager said he’d consider an exchange if I had more problems. Well took it out to wear to a holiday party and it was horribly tarnished and cracking (they tried to say it was scratched even though I hadn’t worn it since the last replanting). I guess they finally got tired of me and let me exchange, but wouldn’t let me get the same finish, so I upgraded to silver.



Glad you were able to get it exchanged. Hope you enjoy your silver one -- I love mine and haven't had issues yet.


----------



## catsinthebag

mrsinsyder said:


> It’s been nothing but problems. I’ve only been able to wear it once - every time I took it out to wear it, the finish was wearing off, or was cracked, etc. It’s been sent to NYC many times for repair. Had it in in February and the manager said he’d consider an exchange if I had more problems. Well took it out to wear to a holiday party and it was horribly tarnished and cracking (they tried to say it was scratched even though I hadn’t worn it since the last replanting). I guess they finally got tired of me and let me exchange, but wouldn’t let me get the same finish, so I upgraded to silver.



Wow, thanks for sharing. I’ve been considering a Bone Cuff for a while and weighing ruthenium vs. silver. I really like the look of the ruthenium, but after hearing this, will probably go with silver.


----------



## Bsvav

Can I pick your collective brains? Ive been drooling over the bone cuff for years and ready to take the plunge. I found this one on ebay, but im nervous because ebay is full of fakes. What do you guys think? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co...754557?hash=item443539c4fd:g:w6YAAOSwlf5cW6tI


----------



## brae

Bsvav said:


> Can I pick your collective brains? Ive been drooling over the bone cuff for years and ready to take the plunge. I found this one on ebay, but im nervous because ebay is full of fakes. What do you guys think?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co...754557?hash=item443539c4fd:g:w6YAAOSwlf5cW6tI



I hope someone else can confirm, but I think it looks good.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

brae said:


> I hope someone else can confirm, but I think it looks good.


It looks authentic. Also, seller has a good rating so that’s a good sign. 

The price is good and it’s a steal!


----------



## Bsvav

Theres still a couple days left on the auction, so i dont know how high it will go. Oh, im so excited!


----------



## BigAkoya

Bsvav said:


> Can I pick your collective brains? Ive been drooling over the bone cuff for years and ready to take the plunge. I found this one on ebay, but im nervous because ebay is full of fakes. What do you guys think?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co...754557?hash=item443539c4fd:g:w6YAAOSwlf5cW6tI



Hi!  I want to point out this is a left wrist cuff.  I assume you know this and plan to wear it on your left wrist.  The cuffs are made specifically for each wrist and you cannot swap wrists as it will not look good.  

Second, I am sure you know this, but the Bone Cuff comes in different widths and circumference sizes.  The large one is easy to tell as it has a split. However the small and medium are more difficult to tell.  This looks like the small width, but you also need to be sure you know what circumference you need.  I have a small wrist so I bought the small width and small circumference cuff.  That size is harder to find.  The more common size is the small width and medium circumference.  I’m sure you already know all this, but just wanted to be sure. 

And finally, I do not think the cuff is authentic.  I am not an expert, but I buy a lot of Tiffany and Peretti pieces.  Below is a photo of my cuff stamping. I also checked all my Peretti pieces and I do not see the 925 “circled” like  the one you are looking at. 

If I may give one more input... personally, there are too many Tiffany fakes out there on eBay.  I recall I read a while ago someone thought they purchased an authentic piece but then it got tarnished much quicker.  The person took it to Tiffany only to find out the piece was fake.  So my guess is it was inferior silver.  

If I may suggest considering buying new.  This is an iconic piece.  This is not something you will only keep for a year or two, you will have it for a long time.  I would buy new, and anytime you need to service the piece, you will not be worried at all and your piece will also be in their system.  

Speaking of service, the Bone Cuff for sale is very tarnished.  I’ve had mine for years and it never looked like that.  Tiffany will clean that piece up for free, you do not need to be the original owner, so I’m surprised the seller did not at least get it polished at Tiffany.  

Anyway, just my two cents.  Good luck to you and whatever you decide, the Bone Cuff is gorgeous.  You will use it for years I am sure!  I love mine.


----------



## Bsvav

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I want to point out this is a left wrist cuff.  I assume you know this and plan to wear it on your left wrist.  The cuffs are made specifically for each wrist and you cannot swap wrists as it will not look good.
> 
> Second, I am sure you know this, but the Bone Cuff comes in different widths and circumference sizes.  The large one is easy to tell as it has a split. However the small and medium are more difficult to tell.  This looks like the small width, but you also need to be sure you know what circumference you need.  I have a small wrist so I bought the small width and small circumference cuff.  That size is harder to find.  The more common size is the small width and medium circumference.  I’m sure you already know all this, but just wanted to be sure.
> 
> And finally, I do not think the cuff is authentic.  I am not an expert, but I buy a lot of Tiffany and Peretti pieces.  Below is a photo of my cuff stamping. I also checked all my Peretti pieces and I do not see the 925 “circled” like  the one you are looking at.
> 
> If I may give one more input... personally, there are too many Tiffany fakes out there on eBay.  I recall I read a while ago someone thought they purchased an authentic piece but then it got tarnished much quicker.  The person took it to Tiffany only to find out the piece was fake.  So my guess is it was inferior silver.
> 
> If I may suggest considering buying new.  This is an iconic piece.  This is not something you will only keep for a year or two, you will have it for a long time.  I would buy new, and anytime you need to service the piece, you will not be worried at all and your piece will also be in their system.
> 
> Speaking of service, the Bone Cuff for sale is very tarnished.  I’ve had mine for years and it never looked like that.  Tiffany will clean that piece up for free, you do not need to be the original owner, so I’m surprised the seller did not at least get it polished at Tiffany.
> 
> Anyway, just my two cents.  Good luck to you and whatever you decide, the Bone Cuff is gorgeous.  You will use it for years I am sure!  I love mine.
> 
> View attachment 4338368



Thank you for the pic of your stamp! That is super helpful.  Ive been hoping to fine a small diameter medium width left hand cuff, but figured a small width for far below retail would be awesome too. But not for a fake. Boo


----------



## BigAkoya

Bsvav said:


> Thank you for the pic of your stamp! That is super helpful.  Ive been hoping to fine a small diameter medium width left hand cuff, but figured a small width for far below retail would be awesome too. But not for a fake. Boo


 
Glad it was helpful.  As I said, I'm not an expert, but to me, it's not worth the risk.  
Have you tried on both?  You may want to go in and try on both to be sure.  I thought I wanted the medium width too, but the small on me looked better on my arm and still made a bold statement.  The medium width covered too much arm and made my arm look fat if that makes sense. 

Good luck to you!  I am sure you will enjoy this piece!


----------



## Bsvav

Hmm so looking online, theres quite a few with the 925 circled at what looks like legit sites. I would assume they would have authenticated? I wonder if its a changing depending on the  year thing? 
https://www.aspireauctions.com/#!/catalog/353/1868/lot/81886
Would anyone else mind posting pics of your stamps? I think im going to pass on this one. But for future knowledge


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi!  Reviving an old thread...
There are new limited edition colored Bone Cuffs to celebrate its 50th anniversary.  Here is the red and blue.  It also comes in green.  I’m not a fan, I still prefer the classic silver one, but I wanted to share in case anyone is interested. 

If anyone purchased one, please post a photo.  Maybe it looks better on in real life.  I love the Bone Cuff, so this might grow on me.


----------



## baglici0us

I ordered the blue- will share pics when it arrives!


----------



## BigAkoya

baglici0us said:


> I ordered the blue- will share pics when it arrives!



Can’t wait to see it!  I was thinking if any color, I would get the blue also. Photos please!
So excited for you.


----------



## BigAkoya

The green... it’s not yet available but coming soon...


----------



## foxgal

baglici0us said:


> I ordered the blue- will share pics when it arrives!



I just discovered these on the Tiffany website and LOVE them! Can’t wait to see yours! I wonder how they will wear? I’ve always wanted the classic silver and think it’s best because scratches can be buffed out, but these colors are so fun. The blue will look so chic with denim!


----------



## baglici0us

My cuff arrived! I love it but it’s too small for me. I’m really impressed by how nice it is - it’s got a lovely weight to it and I can see the blue working with a lot of outfits.


----------



## BigAkoya

baglici0us said:


> My cuff arrived! I love it but it’s too small for me. I’m really impressed by how nice it is - it’s got a lovely weight to it and I can see the blue working with a lot of outfits.
> 
> View attachment 4735492
> View attachment 4735493



Oh wow!  It looks great!  So vibrant!  

The cuff is supposed to fit snug, so you have to put it on like a “hook”.  Hard to explain, but “hook” it from the outside thin part of your wrist and bring it over the top of your wrist (and forgive me if you already have a cuff and I am stating the obvious).  If it’s really too small and you want to get one, maybe call the NYC store and ask about other sizes.  

The standard Bone Cuff is size Medium, Small width.  But it also comes in both size Small and Large, Small width.  It’s not always on the website but the stores can find one.  

That is for the standard silver one though.  I am not sure about these limited edition ones.  

If you need a great SA at the NYC store, let me know.  My SA is great and he’s a Peretti specialist and he can find stuff.  

Good luck to you!


----------



## baglici0us

willeyi said:


> Oh wow!  It looks great!  So vibrant!
> 
> The cuff is supposed to fit snug, so you have to put it on like a “hook”.  Hard to explain, but “hook” it from the outside thin part of your wrist and bring it over the top of your wrist (and forgive me if you already have a cuff and I am stating the obvious).  If it’s really too small and you want to get one, maybe call the NYC store and ask about other sizes.
> 
> The standard Bone Cuff is size Medium, Small width.  But it also comes in both size Small and Large, Small width.  It’s not always on the website but the stores can find one.
> 
> That is for the standard silver one though.  I am not sure about these limited edition ones.
> 
> If you need a great SA at the NYC store, let me know.  My SA is great and he’s a Peretti specialist and he can find stuff.
> 
> Good luck to you!



Thanks! Yes, the limited edition ones only come in one size. I think customer service might be able to loosen/stretch it open a bit (they used to do that for the silver) but they may not be able to for the plated versions. I think I’m going to return it and get the Peretti Doughnut Bangle instead.


----------



## BigAkoya

baglici0us said:


> Thanks! Yes, the limited edition ones only come in one size. I think customer service might be able to loosen/stretch it open a bit (they used to do that for the silver) but they may not be able to for the plated versions. I think I’m going to return it and get the Peretti Doughnut Bangle instead.



Bummer it only comes in one size.  I am a size small in the bone cuff, so this one won't work for me either.  I guess that solves my dilemma... thanks for letting me know!

Great idea on the doughnut bangle.  I have that bangle and love it as well.  
While you're there, if you are into necklaces, try on the bottle necklace.  You might already have it, but if not, that's a great piece too. The bone cuff and the bottle necklace are my top two favorites in the Peretti silver line.  

Good luck and congrats on your soon to be doughnut bangle!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Hello! 
I’ve long admired all the bone cuffs on here and finally decided to get mine pre loved.


But I’m having doubts now.
its weight is 56g...is it what a small bone cuff should be? Also


Looks different to what’s on T&Co’s website. Could you perhaps tell me weight of your small cuffs, if you have a moment to check? How’s your stamp looking?
I see quite a lot identical cuffs to mine on pre loved sites but now having my doubts...


----------



## Deleted 698298

Just to add, I see now that ‘Tiffany&Co’ font is the same as ‘Italy’. Whereas in every other cuff compared the Tiffany font is distinct.


----------



## BigAkoya

Consumer2much said:


> Just to add, I see now that ‘Tiffany&Co’ font is the same as ‘Italy’. Whereas in every other cuff compared the Tiffany font is distinct.



Hi!  I’m not an expert, but I am a huge lover of Peretti and have many pieces, including this Bone Cuff.

To me, it looks fake.  And also, if it were me, I would get a new one from Tiffany.  The bone cuff is a classic, and you will have it for years.  I would rather pay a bit more knowing I have the real thing.  You won’t stress over it, and... you can take it in to polish or repair with total confidence.  Your purchase will be in the Tiffany system. 

Also, this year is a big anniversary year of the bone cuff and all their sizes are stocked up. The size I have is the small width AND the small circumference which always seems a bit hard to find.  It’s available now online which at one point, it never was and some SAs never even knew this size existed. 

I love my Bone Cuff and wear it tons, especially in the summer.  I think you will love it too.

Jewelry is an emotional purchase, it is not just about getting a bargain. It is about getting that ear-to-ear smile on one’s face when wearing the piece.  And for me, knowing I bought it at Tiffany gives me that smile. 

I hope that made sense. 

Good luck!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Thanks for reply willeyi. I want to get  second opinions to confirm my suspicions in case I have to argue for a return&refund.


took a photo of what it came in and the stamp on the cuff and they are different. Im pretty sure it’s fake.

wondering if anyone else could chip in?


----------



## BigAkoya

Consumer2much said:


> Thanks for reply willeyi. I want to get  second opinions to confirm my suspicions in case I have to argue for a return&refund.
> View attachment 4800261
> 
> took a photo of what it came in and the stamp on the cuff and they are different. Im pretty sure it’s fake.
> 
> wondering if anyone else could chip in?



Yeah.. spacing is wrong, font, etc.  Fake.  Unless the seller said “No Refunds”, I am sure you can just return with a simple “I did not like it on me”.  No need to get into the real vs. fake accusing drama as I am sure the seller will defend it and then it tailspins.  Do a simple “changed my mind” return is what I would recommend. 

Good luck!


----------



## Deleted 698298

willeyi said:


> Yeah.. spacing is wrong, font, etc.  Fake.  Unless the seller said “No Refunds”, I am sure you can just return with a simple “I did not like it on me”.  No need to get into the real vs. fake accusing drama as I am sure the seller will defend it and then it tailspins.  Do a simple “changed my mind” return is what I would recommend.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for the suggestion. Unfortunately the seller doesn’t accept returns but it will go straight to the platform via which I purchased. They were already alerted about my authenticity concerns and will accept the cuff for inspection. What will happen next is the refund hopefully. In the mean time I’ll go to Tiffany&Co store and get a new one


----------



## BigAkoya

Consumer2much said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Unfortunately the seller doesn’t accept returns but it will go straight to the platform via which I purchased. They were already alerted about my authenticity concerns and will accept the cuff for inspection. What will happen next is the refund hopefully. In the mean time I’ll go to Tiffany&Co store and get a new one



Good decision!  New is always best.  Also, be sure you get the width size you want as there are two width sizes and three circumference sizes.  

Woo hoo!  I’m so happy and excited for you!  I love this piece, it’s my top two favorites of her design (the other being the Bottle necklace). While you are there, try that on too!  It’s a great clean, yet bold looking combo.  

Have fun shopping!


----------



## Deleted 698298

the real deal!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

.


----------



## BigAkoya

Consumer2much said:


> View attachment 4804451
> 
> the real deal!


Looks great on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Hello Tiffany’s ladies
Stopping by to update here with a sombre message, just could not say nothing after it all started with me.
That bone cuff I purchased and later returned suspecting a fake is back on sale as authentic (I got my refund). I’ve lost my faith in second hand websites. Never ever have I thought that this would happen to me. I trusted that re-sale platform completely and believed in their authentication process. I’m so disappointed and will probably never shop there again unless I AM 100% sure item is what they say it is. (Clue: talking about most popular french platform here)

On a side note, my original cuff purchased at T&C boutique is a daily wear for me, super comfortable, gorgeous to look at and adds umph to any outfit. Very happy with it!


----------



## BigAkoya

Consumer2much said:


> Hello Tiffany’s ladies
> Stopping by to update here with a sombre message, just could not say nothing after it all started with me.
> That bone cuff I purchased and later returned suspecting a fake is back on sale as authentic (I got my refund). I’ve lost my faith in second hand websites. Never ever have I thought that this would happen to me. I trusted that re-sale platform completely and believed in their authentication process. I’m so disappointed and will probably never shop there again unless I AM 100% sure item is what they say it is. (Clue: talking about most popular french platform here)
> 
> On a side note, my original cuff purchased at T&C boutique is a daily wear for me, super comfortable, gorgeous to look at and adds umph to any outfit. Very happy with it!


Wow!  I am so glad you decided to return and get the real deal!  I am so glad you love this cuff.  It's bold, yet clean and makes such a great chic statement.  I am sure you look great wearing it!  

Okay... hmmm... while you are on a Tiffany roll, maybe try the Bottle necklace?  It is another one of these clean yet bold statement pieces.  If you love the Bone Cuff, I think you will also love the Bottle necklace.  It is the flowing clean lines & curves of these pieces that make it feminine with a bold message.  You can tell I love these two piecess, they are classics to me.  I wear them together a lot in the summer (although recently I'm on a turquoise Color by the Yard kick).

I'm so happy for you!  Congrats again!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Guess who’s wearing the Bone Cuff in ‘Wonder Woman 1984’? (!!)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Consumer2much said:


> Guess who’s wearing the Bone Cuff in ‘Wonder Woman 1984’? (!!)
> View attachment 4845282


So cool!  Is it silver or gold?  I can’t tell


----------



## Deleted 698298

AntiqueShopper said:


> So cool!  Is it silver or gold?  I can’t tell


In this light looks like the gold cuff, but I’m not sure.


----------



## BigAkoya

Consumer2much said:


> Guess who’s wearing the Bone Cuff in ‘Wonder Woman 1984’? (!!)
> View attachment 4845282


Love it!  Did you know the Bone Cuff had a price increase and is now $1,100.00 USD?  I think you purchased it before the price increase!  Winner!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Got my black Perreti bone cuff and I LOVE it.  I went in to look for the green and of course the SA said there were no green available anywhere.  So I bought the black, and the SA said he would keep a look out for the green.  Anyone have any luck finding the green? Or any info on when the green will be available?


----------



## Canturi lover

Saw this on Instagram!!...Jadeite cabochon


----------



## aquatopaz

Hi. Does anyone have the new 50th anniversary bone cuffs with the stones? Opinions on the hinge if you have it. Also, does it bother anyone else that these cuffs, which in silver are $2,700, are made in Hong Kong instead of Italy. For some reason it does bother me because, for the extra $1,600 on a collectible item, I can't fathom why they wouldn't make them in Italy like the regular ones which go for $1,100.


----------



## farely

Hi All! I see this very informative thread hasn't had much recent action. Hi hope someone might read this and offer some advise. I just purchased my small silver cuff yesterday. Long time coming, as I have wanted a bone cuff for so many years. I just noticing these 2 small redish specks at the outside opening of the cuff. I first thought, it must food from dinner, but it won't come off. Any thoughts?


----------



## farely

I should also add, I brought this from the store in NYC.


----------



## BigAkoya

farely said:


> Hi All! I see this very informative thread hasn't had much recent action. Hi hope someone might read this and offer some advise. I just purchased my small silver cuff yesterday. Long time coming, as I have wanted a bone cuff for so many years. I just noticing these 2 small redish specks at the outside opening of the cuff. I first thought, it must food from dinner, but it won't come off. Any thoughts?


Hi!  If you purchased this from the NYC store, I would take it in to get cleaned or a get a new cuff.  I have a bone cuff, and mine does not have any red specks.  I am sure Tiffany can fix this, so no worries.  

Congratulations on your bone cuff.  It is one of my favorite pieces of jewelry!  I know you will enjoy wearing yours!


----------



## darkangel07760

farely said:


> I should also add, I brought this from the store in NYC.


Hmmm.  Can you exchange it for another one?


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Yesterday I picked up my order of the small silver cuff in size small. My kind SA adjusted the size a bit by heating it in the back, and it's a perfect fit. Once it was sized right, I didn't even know it was on. Superb piece and truly a work of art!


----------



## diane278

unhly_msqurade said:


> Yesterday I picked up my order of the small silver cuff in size small. My kind SA adjusted the size a bit by heating it in the back, and it's a perfect fit. Once it was sized right, I didn't even know it was on. Superb piece and truly a work of art!


Congratulations on your new cuff. how about a modeling pix or two?


----------



## unhly_msqurade

diane278 said:


> Congratulations on your new cuff. how about a modeling pix or two?


With pleasure!


----------



## BigAkoya

unhly_msqurade said:


> With pleasure!


This looks gorgeous on you.  The Bone Cuff is one of my favorite pieces of jewelry of all time.  Congratulations!


----------



## darkangel07760

unhly_msqurade said:


> With pleasure!


Looks great!


----------



## farely

Hi, An update: My SA didn't respond to me via email in a time frame I needed, I returned my bone cuff a couple of days after my post here. After I returned it, I did get an apologetic response and she would assist in exchanging it and inspect the newer piece with me. After a couple of weeks and close to my birthday, I decided to go back to Tiffany and buy a left side small bone cuff. My previous purchase was for the right, but after having this, I think left is better for my work. I have always wanted this to be an everyday piece. So, I love my cuff. I have been wearing it daily. It's gorgeous. However, I have scuffs on the rounded bone part. I love everything but I would like the scuffs removed. I am concerned about how it will retain it's luster. Any help of this?

I am adding photos. They don't show the scuffs. Just the beautiful piece it is.


----------



## BigAkoya

farely said:


> Hi, An update: My SA didn't respond to me via email in a time frame I needed, I returned my bone cuff a couple of days after my post here. After I returned it, I did get an apologetic response and she would assist in exchanging it and inspect the newer piece with me. After a couple of weeks and close to my birthday, I decided to go back to Tiffany and buy a left side small bone cuff. My previous purchase was for the right, but after having this, I think left is better for my work. I have always wanted this to be an everyday piece. So, I love my cuff. I have been wearing it daily. It's gorgeous. However, I have scuffs on the rounded bone part. I love everything but I would like the scuffs removed. I am concerned about how it will retain it's luster. Any help of this?
> 
> I am adding photos. They don't show the scuffs. Just the beautiful piece it is.


I have had my bone cuff for years.  It has scratches and dings, and it's just part of the journey of the piece as it hangs out with me!  
Silver will get dings and scuffs, it's just the nature of the metal.  If it's not too bad, I would leave it.  I would only polish it if you really need to.  

When you polish a piece to remove scuffs, you are actually taking off metal.  It's very tiny, but over time, if you over polish, the piece will lose it's detail and crispiness.  Just FYI.  

Your cuff looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## diane278

BigAkoya said:


> I have had my bone cuff for years.  It has scratches and dings, and it's just part of the journey of the piece as it hangs out with me!
> Silver will get dings and scuffs, it's just the nature of the metal.  If it's not too bad, I would leave it.  I would only polish it if you really need to.
> 
> When you polish a piece to remove scuffs, you are actually taking off metal.  It's very tiny, but over time, if you over polish, the piece will lose it's detail and crispiness.  Just FYI.
> 
> Your cuff looks gorgeous on you!



I agree. Mine is probably 30 years old. I love the patina.


----------



## renee_nyc

I got a bone cuff today, and I absolutely love it. I could use a little bit of advice. The SA in the store (SoHo, NYC) was lovely, but she did not think the cuff could be adjusted. Based on what I’ve read in this thread, I think it could be.

Does this look big to you? My wrists are pretty tiny and this is the size small of the small. When I was walking around with it, it spun around a little, and I felt like it might fall off. But I don’t want to make a big deal of it if that’s just the way they are supposed to fit. Here are a few examples.


----------



## diane278

renee_nyc said:


> I got a bone cuff today, and I absolutely love it. I could use a little bit of advice. The SA in the store (SoHo, NYC) was lovely, but she did not think the cuff could be adjusted. Based on what I’ve read in this thread, I think it could be.
> 
> Does this look big to you? My wrists are pretty tiny and this is the size small of the small. When I was walking around with it, it spun around a little, and I felt like it might fall off. But I don’t want to make a big deal of it if that’s just the way they are supposed to fit. Here are a few examples.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380387


Your bracelet looks a bit too large to me. I’m no expert but I’ve worn a medium sized cuff for probably 25-30 years. I don’t remember it being offered in sizes within the width Back when I purchased mine. I first had a small one like yours and then moved to the medium. Mine originally looked a bit loose like yours. My SA did squeeze it slightly at the time I bought it. I’ve never adjusted it since then. Mine does not slide around, although it’s not tight either. It slides on easily, but then pretty much stays put. I was told that it is actually two pieces of silver seamed smoothly together and that squeezing it too much could cause the two layers to separate. Again, I don’t know how accurate that was, but she was a long time SA and really seemed to know EP jewelry. Please forgive my veiny and wrinkled arms…..I’m 72.


----------



## renee_nyc

Thank you so much! You are confirming my suspicion. I think I will text SA tomorrow and ask her about it. I’m worried it will fly off although I was just shaking my arm around and it did not, which is a good sign, and I really want this to fit properly and it is the smallest size available (a small small).

And please do not be self-conscious, I think it’s easy for us to look at photos and think that we could look better when we see things in great detail. You are 72 years of amazing, and the cuff looks great on you! I can’t wait until mine has years of wear and wisdom on it. (Although I will continue to stare at it in its current extremely shiny state.)



diane278 said:


> Your bracelet looks a bit too large to me. I’m no expert but I’ve worn a medium sized cuff for probably 25-30 years. I don’t remember it being offered in sizes within the width Back when I purchased mine. I first had a small one like yours and then moved to the medium. Mine originally looked a bit loose like yours. My SA did squeeze it slightly at the time I bought it. I’ve never adjusted it since then. Mine does not slide around, although it’s not tight either. It slides on easily, but then pretty much stays put. I was told that it is actually two pieces of silver seamed smoothly together and that squeezing it too much could cause the two layers to separate. Again, I don’t know how accurate that was, but she was a long time SA and really seemed to know EP jewelry. Please forgive my veiny and wrinkled arms…..I’m 72.
> View attachment 5380392
> View attachment 5380393


----------



## farely

BigAkoya said:


> I have had my bone cuff for years.  It has scratches and dings, and it's just part of the journey of the piece as it hangs out with me!
> Silver will get dings and scuffs, it's just the nature of the metal.  If it's not too bad, I would leave it.  I would only polish it if you really need to.
> 
> When you polish a piece to remove scuffs, you are actually taking off metal.  It's very tiny, but over time, if you over polish, the piece will lose it's detail and crispiness.  Just FYI.
> 
> Your cuff looks gorgeous on you!


Thank you!


----------



## farely

renee_nyc said:


> I got a bone cuff today, and I absolutely love it. I could use a little bit of advice. The SA in the store (SoHo, NYC) was lovely, but she did not think the cuff could be adjusted. Based on what I’ve read in this thread, I think it could be.
> 
> Does this look big to you? My wrists are pretty tiny and this is the size small of the small. When I was walking around with it, it spun around a little, and I felt like it might fall off. But I don’t want to make a big deal of it if that’s just the way they are supposed to fit. Here are a few examples.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380387


I purchased a small/ small in February. It is not as open in the back as yours. I wonder you really have a small/ small. Inside opening to inside opening, it measures about 4.5 inches. It's a bit tricky to remove. So, no fear of it coming off.  It does shift a bit side to side and up and down my wrist.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I was at the Peretti silver counter in the Tiffany NYC store, and one of the SAs told me a customer was trying the bone cuff on.  It didn’t fit, so the SA tried to just slightly bend it to fit better and it broke! 
 

I’m thinking it probably wasn’t annealed properly.


----------



## renee_nyc

I was wondering that too, but I was just in Tiffany where I tried on 3 more bone cuffs, all size small. I even tried on an original size in the small.
They were all too big.

I’m still going to measure when I get home though, to compare to the measurement you just gave.



farely said:


> I purchased a small/ small in February. It is not as open in the back as yours. I wonder you really have a small/ small. Inside opening to inside opening, it measures about 4.5 inches. It's a bit tricky to remove. So, no fear of it coming off.  It does shift a bit side to side and up and down my wrist.


----------



## renee_nyc

Is this how you are measuring? If so this is definitely bigger. And what is really crazy is that today I tried on 3 of them today when I went back, all of which were said to be small, and all of which were too big.




farely said:


> I purchased a small/ small in February. It is not as open in the back as yours. I wonder you really have a small/ small. Inside opening to inside opening, it measures about 4.5 inches. It's a bit tricky to remove. So, no fear of it coming off.  It does shift a bit side to side and up and down my wrist.


----------



## renee_nyc

Oh boy. Well I have a crazy story and I could use some advice.

I went into the SoHo store where I got my cuff. I tried on 3 different ones, all were said to be small, all were too big for me. 

They agreed it was too big but told me that ever since Elsa passing they have decided to not resize any of her pieces. They said it was to retain design integrity. My SA bought the manager in who insisted that they could absolutely not resize it or even add a chain (not that I would want that) as it would be considered a design change.

I’m at a loss as to what to do. Clearly bending it a bit is not a good idea.



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I was at the Peretti silver counter in the Tiffany NYC store, and one of the SAs told me a customer was trying the bone cuff on.  It didn’t fit, so the SA tried to just slightly bend it to fit better and it broke!
> 
> 
> I’m thinking it probably wasn’t annealed properly.


----------



## BigAkoya

renee_nyc said:


> I got a bone cuff today, and I absolutely love it. I could use a little bit of advice. The SA in the store (SoHo, NYC) was lovely, but she did not think the cuff could be adjusted. Based on what I’ve read in this thread, I think it could be.
> 
> Does this look big to you? My wrists are pretty tiny and this is the size small of the small. When I was walking around with it, it spun around a little, and I felt like it might fall off. But I don’t want to make a big deal of it if that’s just the way they are supposed to fit. Here are a few examples.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380387


The length of the bangle may be correct, but opening looks really big. My small/small opening is a little less than 1".  Your opening looks like 2".  That may be the difference.  Maybe measure the open gap.  How much space is your gap?


----------



## farely

renee_nyc said:


> Is this how you are measuring? If so this is definitely bigger. And what is really crazy is that today I tried on 3 of them today when I went back, all of which were said to be small, and all of which were too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381289


I measured from the inside, like your 2nd photo. As previously stated, it's about 4.5 inches.


----------



## renee_nyc

1” or smaller would be ideal. Mine is 1.25” 

Thanks for measuring.


BigAkoya said:


> The length of the bangle may be correct, but opening looks really big. My small/small opening is a little less than 1".  Your opening looks like 2".  That may be the difference.  Maybe measure the open gap.  How much space is your gap?


----------



## renee_nyc

Thank you. This is bigger. Maybe I’ll go to a different store and see if I can find a different one. 





farely said:


> I measured from the inside, like your 2nd photo. As previously stated, it's about 4.5 inches.


----------



## farely

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I was at the Peretti silver counter in the Tiffany NYC store, and one of the SAs told me a customer was trying the bone cuff on.  It didn’t fit, so the SA tried to just slightly bend it to fit better and it broke!
> 
> 
> I’m thinking it probably wasn’t annealed properly.


Broke?! Can you get more details? Like what exactly did the SA do? Where was the break?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

She only said it broke when she tried making it larger.  If silver isn’t annealed properly, which is supposed to make the metal softer and less brittle, it can break more easily at stress points.  Try making the opening larger on a poorly annealed piece, and it will probably snap.  That’s just my guess.  I wasn’t there at the time of the event.


----------



## farely

renee_nyc said:


> Thank you. This is bigger. Maybe I’ll go to a different store and see if I can find a different one.


I got mine from the 57th street store. The two SA I worked with understood BC sizing.


----------



## renee_nyc

I mentioned this and tagged you in the Peretti thread, but after you mentioned buying your cuff at the 57th street store and that they really understood the small sizing, I thought I would try to buy it there.

So I called to ask if they could cancel the back ordered cuff, which they did.
57th was showing in stock on the Tiffany site but they checked the 57th street inventory and said there were no smalls at all in NY and none online.

So then they said they could order it from one of the other stores. The Customer service rep looked at the inventory in the US and said there are 75 small size, small style for the right wrist in the country.

She specifically picked a store that had 3 of them so I would get a fresh one, not a display one.

They placed the order and I got a confirmation. But then an hour later I received a notice saying it was back ordered.




farely said:


> I got mine from the 57th street store. The two SA I worked with understood BC sizing.


----------



## BigAkoya

renee_nyc said:


> I mentioned this and tagged you in the Peretti thread, but after you mentioned buying your cuff at the 57th street store and that they really understood the small sizing, I thought I would try to buy it there.
> 
> So I called to ask if they could cancel the back ordered cuff, which they did.
> 57th was showing in stock on the Tiffany site but they checked the 57th street inventory and said there were no smalls at all in NY and none online.
> 
> So then they said they could order it from one of the other stores. The Customer service rep looked at the inventory in the US and said there are 75 small size, small style for the right wrist in the country.
> 
> She specifically picked a store that had 3 of them so I would get a fresh one, not a display one.
> 
> They placed the order and I got a confirmation. But then an hour later I received a notice saying it was back ordered.


I wonder if there is a problem with this recent batch so they withdrew it from inventory.  Or, they may be doing inventory for a count and it is only temporary withdrawn... who knows.  

I would not worry though, Tiffany is now really pushing the Bone Cuff, so you are buying at a good time.  The small/small size was once very hard to get, and it was not often not even listed as an option on the website. When I purchased mine, the SA I worked with insisted the sizes were only medium and large.  She says she had never seen a small/small, hence some SAs are not aware. 

I am sure you will get your small/small.


----------



## MatAllston

@renee_nyc 

Here is my small/small. My fits nicely and I slightly squeezed it to fit tighter years ago. I hope you find one which fits. It’s such a lovely piece.


----------



## renee_nyc

Thank you! That is how I would like mine to fit. My wrists are small but they are not abnormally so, so I’m thinking I must have got an anomaly.





MatAllston said:


> @renee_nyc
> 
> Here is my small/small. My fits nicely and I slightly squeezed it to fit tighter years ago. I hope you find one which fits. It’s such a lovely piece.


----------



## renee_nyc

That would make sense if there was an issue with the current batch. @Hermes Nuttynut mentioned hearing a story about a cuff breaking when the SA tried to resize it.

If it doesn’t get resolved in a week or so I will return it and then just stay on the lookout for one.



BigAkoya said:


> I wonder if there is a problem with this recent batch so they withdrew it from inventory.  Or, they may be doing inventory for a count and it is only temporary withdrawn... who knows.
> 
> I would not worry though, Tiffany is now really pushing the Bone Cuff, so you are buying at a good time.  The small/small size was once very hard to get, and it was not often not even listed as an option on the website. When I purchased mine, the SA I worked with insisted the sizes were only medium and large.  She says she had never seen a small/small, hence some SAs are not aware.
> 
> I am sure you will get your small/small.


----------



## BigAkoya

MatAllston said:


> @renee_nyc
> 
> Here is my small/small. My fits nicely and I slightly squeezed it to fit tighter years ago. I hope you find one which fits. It’s such a lovely piece.


I did the same!  
@renee_nyc  I did the same as @MatAllston and gently kept squeezing mine ever so slightly.  Mine is not as tight as her, but it fits me fine.  I hope you can find one too!


----------



## farely

If it's easy for you to get into the store and they have left small/small, it might not be a bad idea to go and try it on. This way you can see how it fits. My wrists are so small. The s/s  shifts around. The opening in the back, I have it at 7/8 inch opening. I do love it but it is very expensive. I am concerned about the breakage mentioned.


----------



## renee_nyc

So I after getting a ‘your cuff is on back order’ notice, I received another today.

This one fits better but is still a little big. It’s about 1/4 inch smaller than the last one. It’s loose but does not fly off. 

I’m honestly not sure what to do.


----------



## BigAkoya

renee_nyc said:


> So I after getting a ‘your cuff is on back order’ notice, I received another today.
> 
> This one fits better but is still a little big. It’s about 1/4 inch smaller than the last one. It’s loose but does not fly off.
> 
> I’m honestly not sure what to do.


I’d keep it.  It looks fine and will not fall off for sure. 

Everyone’s arm is different and this cuff is not one size fits perfect for everyone . I would stop comparing, keep this one, and enjoy it. 

It looks great on you.  
Mine is loose and it will naturally slide down the wrist a bit, so it will not fall off.  Mine is not perfectly over the bone, and I am not splitting hairs on it.  It’s the “look” you are after and this bone cuff is the bold look for sure!  

Just my two cents. It sill sit differently on every arm.  I would keep and enjoy it!


----------



## diane278

BigAkoya said:


> I’d keep it.  It looks fine and will not fall off for sure.
> 
> Everyone’s arm is different and this cuff is not one size fits perfect for everyone . I would stop comparing, keep this one, and enjoy it.
> 
> It looks great on you.
> Mine is loose and it will naturally slide down the wrist a bit, so it will not fall off.  Mine is not perfectly over the bone, and I am not splitting hairs on it.  It’s the “look” you are after and this bone cuff is the bold look for sure!
> 
> Just my two cents. It sill sit differently on every arm.  I would keep and enjoy it!



Mine took a bit of wearing to become comfortable. A little movement is to be expected.


----------



## BigAkoya

To make you feel better and not think “perfect fit” because it just won’t happen… here is how I can position the cuff so it looks perfect in the first photo.  But look at the second photo how far down my arm it goes if I really squish it down which I did.  It's really far down.  

When I wear it, it moves and falls somewhere in between.  It never stays frozen over my wrist bone.  There is movement.

Hope this helps you decide.  It’s a gorgeous cuff and looks great on you! I vote keep!


----------



## renee_nyc

Thank you for all of your help, everyone. I’m going to keep it. I wore it yesterday and while it spins around and sits a little crookedly from time to time, it’s secure enough that it won’t fly off. I figure with warmer weather coming having it be a little loose isn’t the worst thing, plus I was able to squeeze it a little (although after the story about breakage I’m being very careful.)


----------



## BigAkoya

renee_nyc said:


> Thank you for all of your help, everyone. I’m going to keep it. I wore it yesterday and while it spins around and sits a little crookedly from time to time, it’s secure enough that it won’t fly off. I figure with warmer weather coming having it be a little loose isn’t the worst thing, plus I was able to squeeze it a little (although after the story about breakage I’m being very careful.)


Yippee!  I am glad you are keeping it!  

I squeeze mine tight often too when it moves and when I think about it.  I don’t think it makes a huge improvement, but I think maybe over the years it has gotten a tiny tiny bit smaller, not much. More a mental thing for me probably. 

And yes, I agree with you on warm weather…mine is loose, and it would annoy me if it fit snug in the summer.  

Congrats to you on your gorgeous Bone Cuff!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

renee_nyc said:


> Thank you for all of your help, everyone. I’m going to keep it. I wore it yesterday and while it spins around and sits a little crookedly from time to time, it’s secure enough that it won’t fly off. I figure with warmer weather coming having it be a little loose isn’t the worst thing, plus I was able to squeeze it a little (although after the story about breakage I’m being very careful.)


Tiffany’s can also heat it in store and then safely squeeze it tighter. They took mine in the back twice to do so when I bought mine.


----------



## renee_nyc

They have a new policy and have stopped doing that. I asked for that service with the first cuff I bought and the manager said it was a decision made after Elsa Peretti’s passing to not make any changes to the design. TBH it sounds like a convenient excuse for a policy change by their new owners.



unhly_msqurade said:


> Tiffany’s can also heat it in store and then safely squeeze it tighter. They took mine in the back twice to do so when I bought mine.


----------



## diane278

renee_nyc said:


> They have a new policy and have stopped doing that. I asked for that service with the first cuff I bought and the manager said it was a decision made after Elsa Peretti’s passing to not make any changes to the design. TBH it sounds like a convenient excuse for a policy change by their new owners.


I’d love to see a few modeling shots of how you use it to enhance an outfit…if you’re up for it. it’s definitely a show stopper.


----------



## renee_nyc

I’m traveling right now and didn’t bring it with me but I absolutely will. It’s a mesmerizing piece!



diane278 said:


> I’d love to see a few modeling shots of how you use it to enhance an outfit…if you’re up for it. it’s definitely a show stopper.


----------



## renee_nyc

Bridle and Bone Cuff.

Wore the Mors de Bride scarf ring with the Della Cavalleria Twillon.


----------



## BigAkoya

renee_nyc said:


> Bridle and Bone Cuff.
> 
> Wore the Mors de Bride scarf ring with the Della Cavalleria Twillon.


Bridle is beautiful, but that bone cuff... it's stunning!


----------



## _Moravia_

renee_nyc said:


> Bridle and Bone Cuff.
> 
> Wore the Mors de Bride scarf ring with the Della Cavalleria Twillon.



This looks great on you! May I ask are you left or right-handed? I’m left-handed and I am looking to purchase my first bone cuff to wear daily and I am trying to decide which wrist I should buy it for.

I was thinking to maybe buy it for my right hand since my dominant hand is left and hopefully the daily wear and tear so to speak would be less on my right wrist. I’ll probably need a small/small too.


----------



## BigAkoya

_Moravia_ said:


> This looks great on you! May I ask are you left or right-handed? I’m left-handed and I am looking to purchase my first bone cuff to wear daily and I am trying to decide which wrist I should buy it for.
> 
> I was thinking to maybe buy it for my right hand since my dominant hand is left and hopefully the daily wear and tear so to speak would be less on my right wrist. I’ll probably need a small/small too.


My two cents... no doubt in my mind... purchase the bone cuff for your dominant hand.  Why? 
Because it's a bold piece, we often talk with our dominant hand, your bone cuff will be beyond striking when your hand is flying around in your daily activities.  Buy for your dominant hand!  This cuff is meant to be seen!  

Just my two cents.  Congratulations on your soon to be bone cuff!


----------



## diane278

_Moravia_ said:


> This looks great on you! May I ask are you left or right-handed? I’m left-handed and I am looking to purchase my first bone cuff to wear daily and I am trying to decide which wrist I should buy it for.
> 
> I was thinking to maybe buy it for my right hand since my dominant hand is left and hopefully the daily wear and tear so to speak would be less on my right wrist. I’ll probably need a small/small too.


I agree with @BigAkoya. When you shake hands with someone or hand them something, you'll use your dominant hand. I’ve worn mine for decades and get compliments on it all the time, despite a bit of patina.  I hardly ever get it polished at TCO. The last time was probably 5 years ago. I do need to polish it myself more often, but I’m usually wearing it!


----------



## darkangel07760

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents... no doubt in my mind... purchase the bone cuff for your dominant hand.  Why?
> Because it's a bold piece, we often talk with our dominant hand, your bone cuff will be beyond striking when your hand is flying around in your daily activities.  Buy for your dominant hand!  This cuff is meant to be seen!
> 
> Just my two cents.  Congratulations on your soon to be bone cuff!


I absolutely love the thought behind this! I never thought of it this way!


----------



## nymeria

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents... no doubt in my mind... purchase the bone cuff for your dominant hand.  Why?
> Because it's a bold piece, we often talk with our dominant hand, your bone cuff will be beyond striking when your hand is flying around in your daily activities.  Buy for your dominant hand!  This cuff is meant to be seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diane278 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with @BigAkoya. When you shake hands with someone or hand them something, you'll use your dominant hand. I’ve worn mine for decades and get compliments on it all the time, despite a bit of patina.  I hardly ever get it polished at TCO. The last time was probably 5 years ago. I do need to polish it myself more often, but I’m usually wearing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't thought of it in that way either. I have been percolating about the bone cuff for a bit, even tried it on ( loved it!), but just assumed it would be for my non-dominant hand, as I didn't want to scratch it up, or bang it more than needed. But you make an excellent point. Perfect!- now I have an excuse to go back and try it on the other hand for a bit.
> Thanks so much for giving me another perspective on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## renee_nyc

I’m right handed. I wear a watch on my left hand so there wasn’t another option for me. But I agree that having it on the dominant hand means it is very eye catching and feels powerful. And unlike other bracelets, this is a true minimalist piece. The shape means you can’t really stack it with anything else. It’s meant to stand on its own.



_Moravia_ said:


> This looks great on you! May I ask are you left or right-handed? I’m left-handed and I am looking to purchase my first bone cuff to wear daily and I am trying to decide which wrist I should buy it for.
> 
> I was thinking to maybe buy it for my right hand since my dominant hand is left and hopefully the daily wear and tear so to speak would be less on my right wrist. I’ll probably need a small/small too.


----------



## renee_nyc

I wanted to thank everyone on here for their help, and to share a sweet ending to this Bone Cuff sizing saga.

I needed to return the bigger cuff, which was the one that I bought in the store. But these pieces do not have serial numbers, so I texted the SA and asked if she was on commission and if she was, if she wanted me to make the return using the receipt from the website.

She was grateful that I had even thought about it. But I worked in retail and I know what it’s like when you’re on commission. 

To thank me she gave me these cookies. And here’s a shot of the cuff I took while I was waiting, with the gorgeous turquoise colored lamp in the background.


----------



## BigAkoya

renee_nyc said:


> I wanted to thank everyone on here for their help, and to share a sweet ending to this Bone Cuff sizing saga.
> 
> I needed to return the bigger cuff, which was the one that I bought in the store. But these pieces do not have serial numbers, so I texted the SA and asked if she was on commission and if she was, if she wanted me to make the return using the receipt from the website.
> 
> She was grateful that I had even thought about it. But I worked in retail and I know what it’s like when you’re on commission.
> 
> To thank me she gave me these cookies. And here’s a shot of the cuff I took while I was waiting, with the gorgeous turquoise colored lamp in the background.


What a wonderful happy ending!  The cuff looks fabulous on you!  Congratulations again!


----------



## MatAllston

renee_nyc said:


> I wanted to thank everyone on here for their help, and to share a sweet ending to this Bone Cuff sizing saga.
> 
> I needed to return the bigger cuff, which was the one that I bought in the store. But these pieces do not have serial numbers, so I texted the SA and asked if she was on commission and if she was, if she wanted me to make the return using the receipt from the website.
> 
> She was grateful that I had even thought about it. But I worked in retail and I know what it’s like when you’re on commission.
> 
> To thank me she gave me these cookies. And here’s a shot of the cuff I took while I was waiting, with the gorgeous turquoise colored lamp in the background.


I’m so glad your didn’t give up on finding the right one. The bone cuff is stunning and it looks amazing on you.


----------



## _Moravia_

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents... no doubt in my mind... purchase the bone cuff for your dominant hand.  Why?
> Because it's a bold piece, we often talk with our dominant hand, your bone cuff will be beyond striking when your hand is flying around in your daily activities.  Buy for your dominant hand!  This cuff is meant to be seen!
> 
> Just my two cents.  Congratulations on your soon to be bone cuff!





diane278 said:


> I agree with @BigAkoya. When you shake hands with someone or hand them something, you'll use your dominant hand. I’ve worn mine for decades and get compliments on it all the time, despite a bit of patina.  I hardly ever get it polished at TCO. The last time was probably 5 years ago. I do need to polish it myself more often, but I’m usually wearing it!





renee_nyc said:


> I’m right handed. I wear a watch on my left hand so there wasn’t another option for me. But I agree that having it on the dominant hand means it is very eye catching and feels powerful. And unlike other bracelets, this is a true minimalist piece. The shape means you can’t really stack it with anything else. It’s meant to stand on its own.



Thanks very much to you all for your thoughts on this. I hadn't thought about it in that sense but you've given me food for thought and having considered it I think I may be leaning towards buying it for my dominant hand instead!


----------



## renee_nyc

Paired the bone cuff with a white shirt and boyfriend jeans today.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

renee_nyc said:


> Paired the bone cuff with a white shirt and boyfriend jeans today.



Perfection!   Congratulations!


----------



## BigAkoya

renee_nyc said:


> Paired the bone cuff with a white shirt and boyfriend jeans today.


Fabulous on you!  So striking!


----------



## renee_nyc

Thank you! I’m so happy people here persuaded me to keep it and that I tracked down the smaller size.



renee_nyc said:


> Paired the bone cuff with a white shirt and boyfriend jeans today.





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Perfection!   Congratulations!


----------



## Julezah

Does anyone know if Tiffany can repair a scratched ruthenium cuff?


----------



## LizO...

Julezah said:


> Does anyone know if Tiffany can repair a scratched ruthenium cuff?


The only thing I know, it is not possible to polish this cuff, because the copper will come through.


----------



## Julezah

LizO... said:


> The only thing I know, it is not possible to polish this cuff, because the copper will come through.


Thank you!  I think that answers just question.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

renee_nyc said:


> Thank you for all of your help, everyone. I’m going to keep it. I wore it yesterday and while it spins around and sits a little crookedly from time to time, it’s secure enough that it won’t fly off. I figure with warmer weather coming having it be a little loose isn’t the worst thing, plus I was able to squeeze it a little (although after the story about breakage I’m being very careful.)


General info....
Sometimes I wear one of mine(the slightly larger) over a very fine knit or gauze shirt. 

It’s a look but probably not for everyone & there is trial & error involved. 

Too much time during C?


----------



## renee_nyc

In the winter I’m going to try that with a light knit black turtleneck. I like the look. 



Cheddar Cheese said:


> General info....
> Sometimes I wear one of mine(the slightly larger) over a very fine knit or gauze shirt.
> 
> It’s a look but probably not for everyone & there is trial & error involved.
> 
> Too much time during C?


----------



## snnysmm

I purchased the medium bone cuff today.  I love it!  I cannot wait to wear it out!  Do you guys think the fit is ok?  I got it in medium size because the small was a bit snug…. I read previous posts and even measured the opening of my cuff.  It is a bit more than one inch.

Also paging @BigAkoya because my large Caroline arrived (sneak peak in the second picture? and I am having fun organizing my jewelry!


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> I purchased the medium bone cuff today.  I love it!  I cannot wait to wear it out!  Do you guys think the fit is ok?  I got it in medium size because the small was a bit snug…. I read previous posts and even measured the opening of my cuff.  It is a bit more than one inch.
> 
> Also paging @BigAkoya because my large Caroline arrived (sneak peak in the second picture? and I am having fun organizing my jewelry!
> 
> View attachment 5605341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605342


Your bone cuff is gorgeous! The fit is great, and I would not go down a size.  My bone cuff fits loose, and my personal preference is a loose fit vs. a tight fit.  Tight fitting / snug jewelry just ends up annoying me, and I then dread wearing it.  Yours, though, is neither loose nor tight; it looks perfect to me!

I see that pink Caroline peeking out from behind!  Isn't it the most fabulous case?  I love the icy pink, and I love love love the layout!  I am sure you will have lots of fun rearranging!

Congratulations again on your bone cuff!  It looks fabulous on you!
I bet this won't be your last bold Peretti piece!  (hint hint:  bottle necklace!)


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Your bone cuff is gorgeous! The fit is great, and I would not go down a size.  My bone cuff fits loose, and my personal preference is a loose fit vs. a tight fit.  Tight fitting / snug jewelry just ends up annoying me, and I then dread wearing it.  Yours, though, is neither loose nor tight; it looks perfect to me!
> 
> I see that pink Caroline peeking out from behind!  Isn't it the most fabulous case?  I love the icy pink, and I love love love the layout!  I am sure you will have lots of fun rearranging!
> 
> Congratulations again on your bone cuff!  It looks fabulous on you!
> I bet this won't be your last bold Peretti piece!  (hint hint:  bottle necklace!)



As always, thank you so much for your reassurance.  I feel much better now and I love my cuff even more!  Sometimes I need that extra reassurance to trust that I made the right decision.

I can already picture my outfit!  A very simple outfit, but this cuff will give me that something extra to pull it all together!


----------



## snnysmm

An update on my bone cuff that is not even a week old…

I wore it out for the first time and banged it against a doorframe!  Now it has tiny scratches that probably only I can notice… but I notice!

Sigh… I wish I wasn’t so clumsy.


----------



## diane278

I’ve worn my medium bone cuff for at least 30 years. (I’m 72.) IMO, scratches and dents are part of its charm. They provide a patina that represents a life well-worn.  Due to reflections, I had trouble getting clear photos, but the arrows show where my most noticeable dents and scrapes are.


----------



## snnysmm

diane278 said:


> I’ve worn my medium bone cuff for at least 30 years. (I’m 72.) IMO, scratches and dents are part of its charm. They provide a patina that represents a life well-worn.  Due to reflections, I had trouble getting clear photos, but the arrows show where my most noticeable dents and scrapes are.
> View attachment 5608565
> View attachment 5608566
> 
> View attachment 5608567
> View attachment 5608568



Thank you for the reassurance and your bone cuff is beautiful.  It makes me feel a lot better and I can’t wait to keep wearing them!


----------



## renee_nyc

That still looks stunning.



diane278 said:


> I’ve worn my medium bone cuff for at least 30 years. (I’m 72.) IMO, scratches and dents are part of its charm. They provide a patina that represents a life well-worn.  Due to reflections, I had trouble getting clear photos, but the arrows show where my most noticeable dents and scrapes are.
> View attachment 5608565
> View attachment 5608566
> 
> View attachment 5608567
> View attachment 5608568


----------



## renee_nyc

The bone cuff with the hardware on my Christine bag.


----------



## shelleymuth

snnysmm said:


> An update on my bone cuff that is not even a week old…
> 
> I wore it out for the first time and banged it against a doorframe!  Now it has tiny scratches that probably only I can notice… but I notice!
> 
> Sigh… I wish I wasn’t so clumsy.


----------



## shelleymuth

Don’t be sad. It is completely yours now. No other one is exactly like it. ❤️


----------



## snnysmm

shelleymuth said:


> Don’t be sad. It is completely yours now. No other one is exactly like it. ❤️


Yes!  This is how I should look at it!  Thanks so much!


----------



## BigAkoya

snnysmm said:


> An update on my bone cuff that is not even a week old…
> 
> I wore it out for the first time and banged it against a doorframe!  Now it has tiny scratches that probably only I can notice… but I notice!
> 
> Sigh… I wish I wasn’t so clumsy.


Don't be bummed.  I agree with the others 100%.  Jewelry is meant to be worn, and there will be always nicks and dings.
My pieces are full of nicks and dings.  It is the sign of jewelry well-loved and not sitting in a box.

A comment on nicks and dings...
For some, the initial gut reaction is to polish it out.  I would recommend against over polishing.  Why?
Because when you "polish" a piece of gold or silver, you are actually removing a thin layer of metal.  It is super thin, and you will not notice it.  However, over the years, if one keeps going nuts doing this, you will lose that "crispness" in the design becuase the detail has been buffed away.  Of course it will take many years for this to happen, and most people will not notice the gradual change.

For me, I am not one to polish my pieces.  I have owned my bone cuff for years, and only recently did I polish it once for fun. Polishing is different than cleaning of course, especially for gemstone pieces. 

Oh, and just for clarification, the is not the case for platinum.  Platinum is actually displaced, so one is actually smoothing things out by "re-spreading" the platinum... think of Play-Doh.

Enjoy your piece!  It is super gorgeous!


----------



## BigAkoya

diane278 said:


> I’ve worn my medium bone cuff for at least 30 years. (I’m 72.) IMO, scratches and dents are part of its charm. They provide a patina that represents a life well-worn.  Due to reflections, I had trouble getting clear photos, but the arrows show where my most noticeable dents and scrapes are.
> View attachment 5608565
> View attachment 5608566
> 
> View attachment 5608567
> View attachment 5608568


30 years... that's a tough cuff!  Your bone cuff looks fabulous!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Don't be bummed.  I agree with the others 100%.  Jewelry is meant to be worn, and there will be always nicks and dings.
> My pieces are full of nicks and dings.  It is the sign of jewelry well-loved and not sitting in a box.
> 
> A comment on nicks and dings...
> For some, the initial gut reaction is to polish it out.  I would recommend against over polishing.  Why?
> Because when you "polish" a piece of gold or silver, you are actually removing a thin layer of metal.  It is super thin, and you will not notice it.  However, over the years, if one keeps going nuts doing this, you will lose that "crispness" in the design becuase the detail has been buffed away.  Of course it will take many years for this to happen, and most people will not notice the gradual change.
> 
> For me, I am not one to polish my pieces.  I have owned my bone cuff for years, and only recently did I polish it once for fun. Polishing is different than cleaning of course, especially for gemstone pieces.
> 
> Oh, and just for clarification, the is not the case for platinum.  Platinum is actually displaced, so one is actually smoothing things out by "re-spreading" the platinum... think of Play-Doh.
> 
> Enjoy your piece!  It is super gorgeous!



Thanks for your thoughts.  It’s always that first scratch that hurts the most!

But I do feel much better about it thanks to all of you!  What is a scratch here and there?  It means I love my jewelry and wear them!


----------



## renee_nyc

I had the same pain as you did the first time I scratched mine. 

I’m now looking at it as a symbol of it being enjoyed and loved.



snnysmm said:


> Thanks for your thoughts.  It’s always that first scratch that hurts the most!
> 
> But I do feel much better about it thanks to all of you!  What is a scratch here and there?  It means I love my jewelry and wear them!


----------



## _Moravia_

renee_nyc said:


> The bone cuff with the hardware on my Christine bag.
> 
> View attachment 5608602



What size is this - small or medium? The sizing looks great on your wrist.


----------



## renee_nyc

Thank you. I love the look of the medium, but my wrists are small and I’m 5’2” so this is the small.

Can you get to a store to try it on?



_Moravia_ said:


> What size is this - small or medium? The sizing looks great on your wrist.


----------



## looksjustright

Thank you all for sharing pics! I have loved the bone cuff forever but when I tried one it felt too small and there wasn’t a medium available… this was a few years ago, sounds like it’s time to go try again!!


----------



## Shaded1343

Hello, I need a little help authenticating a stamp on a bone cuff I'm interested in. Has anyone seen this layout/ font style? Or is this fake? Any input would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## diane278

Shaded1343 said:


> Hello, I need a little help authenticating a stamp on a bone cuff I'm interested in. Has anyone seen this layout/ font style? Or is this fake? Any input would be appreciated. Thank you!
> View attachment 5633545


I can’t verify the stamp but I do know that EP bought a small crumbling village in Spain decades ago and brought it back to life…including training local artisans in silversmithing.  It may be from an earlier time in her career.  I’ve followed her since the 70’s.  But I simply don’t have an answer to your question.  If I remember correctly, she passed away in that village….sorry I can’t be of more help….


----------



## BigAkoya

Shaded1343 said:


> Hello, I need a little help authenticating a stamp on a bone cuff I'm interested in. Has anyone seen this layout/ font style? Or is this fake? Any input would be appreciated. Thank you!
> View attachment 5633545


I would bet this is fake.
The Tiffany & Co looks fake.  Tiffany's hallmark is "Tiffany & Co.", not "Tiffany and C_" like the stamp above.
I also think the font looks kind of cheesy to be frank.  Look  at the "T" and 'Y" in Tiffany; that whole row looks like a really bad  stamp to me. 

That's my two cents, but I'm no expert.  I do think you can get better, or if you can push it, maybe get a new one.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

BigAkoya said:


> I would bet this is fake.
> The Tiffany & Co looks fake.  Tiffany's hallmark is "Tiffany & Co.", not "Tiffany and C_" like the stamp above.
> I also think the font looks kind of cheesy to be frank.  Look  at the "T" and 'Y" in Tiffany; that whole row looks like a really bad  stamp to me.
> 
> That's my two cents, but I'm no expert.  I do think you can get better, or if you can push it, maybe get a new one.


I’ve seen several pieces for sale from the 70’s with this same “Tiffany & Co_” hallmark, and they seem legit to me?
I do know this is a hallmark they have used since the 1800’s, both with the little O and the little O with a line under it.


----------

